# Design futur imac



## DrFatalis (5 Juillet 2004)

Sans être dans le secret de Cupertino, et par déduction logique de ce qui a déjà été accompli, je verrais bien le futur imac sous la forme d'un... écran, et c'est tout... 

En fait, je verrais bien un écran 15 ou 17 pouces avec, au dos, l'unité centrale dans une épaisseur de quelques cm. une "boite à pizza" dont une des faces est l'écran.
claviers et souris sans fil, pour en rajouter dans la domaine de "l'ordinateur - simple", avec le moins de fil possible. Sur le côté de l'écran, les prises USB et firewire, et introduction CD/DVD par le haut, façon cube, ou par le côté gauche, je ne sais. barettes RAM accessible sous un simple cache plastique.
Haut parleurs intégrés à l'écran. 
2 fils (alim + modem): on branche, ça marche.
encombrement minimum, facilement transportable.

J'y songeais depuis quelques jours mais je viens de lire que des fabriquants de portables ont été approchés pour l'imac, et ils sont les mieux plaçés pour réaliser ce doont je vient de parler.

Pour les spec techniques, aucune idée (à part qu'il n'y aura pas assez de RAM d'origine, comme d'habitude). Ce n'est pas le plus important pour un imac (la distinction G4/G5 intéresse les mac-users déjà acquis à la cause, pas ceux qui veulent une machine simple...)  

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (5 Juillet 2004)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que les iMac seraient produits par un fabricant de portable. Donc aucune indication concrète de ce côté là.

Concernant un écran en forme de boite à pizza qui renfermerait l'ordi, j'ai du mal à y croire ou à y adhérer, du fait de l'épaisseur excessive qu'il faudrait à l'écran et des difficultés de refroidissement du processeur G5 qui chaufferait juste derrière la dalle (les LCD seraient grillés à court terme).
Apple n'ayant toujours pas réussi à intégrer un G5 dans les PowerBook comment pourrait elle s'aventurer sur un concept aussi folklorique et le moins évolutif de l'histoire du Mac.
Sans compter qu'il faudrait revoir toute la conception d'un tel engin pour le décliner en plusiers formats.

L'horreur industriellement, le flop commercialement...


----------



## olidev (6 Juillet 2004)

J'epère aussi qu'ils ne vont pas aller vers cette voie ... quelle est l'intérêt ? Autant acheter un portable alors !  Un iMac de ce type c'est les inconvénients du portable sans les avantages.

 Le "peuple" veut une mini-tour G5


----------



## miaou (6 Juillet 2004)

je suis de l'avis du " peuple" 
il est évident qu'entre l 'emac G4 le le bipro des PM, le G5 mono est la transition idéale 
tout intégré ou non ?  là est la question 
et pourquoi  pas les  2 versions ?
mon 1 er mac  c'était   le " Performa 5200 "  et il y avait en même  temps une version identique mais sans écran " Performa 6200 " 
ce serai possible donc et cela satisferait tout le monde


----------



## tyler_d (6 Juillet 2004)

hé les cocos, y'en a qui on pas attendu apple :


http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/optix_sx270?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd

Bon alors évidement c'est pas un mac, évidement c'est pas très esthétique, mais quand meme ! (surtout que ce produit est forcément 2x moins cher qu'un imac...)


Perso j'aimerais bien le retour du cube, c'était un des plus beau produit apple...


----------



## Fulvio (6 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> hé les cocos, y'en a qui on pas attendu apple :
> 
> 
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/optix_sx270?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd
> ...


 Gateway avait fait un truc similaire. Il l'avait d'ailleurs présenté comme un iMac-killer, sauf qu'il n'a pas du tout marché


----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2004)

avant de parler design, je crois qu'il faut d'abord voir la strategie d'apple, d'ailleurs, quelle est-elle? Y en a-t-il une? si les designers disaient : "ouais,alors juste un ecran, connectique sur le cote, le tout sans fil, et basta, vive la prospective", je crois que les choses sont plus compliquees.


----------



## peteskwal (6 Juillet 2004)

sony propose un modele du genre egalement.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Héhéhé c'est pas les idées de design qui manquent 

 Quelques exemples ? :














 Source : http://www.theapplecollection.com/design/macdesign/
 et http://www.applele.com/


----------



## Floleb7 (6 Juillet 2004)

qqchose comme la dernière image serait top
 un ecran séparé (donc possibilité d'upgrader que la tour) un truc pas encombrant qui reste joli


----------



## Antiphon (6 Juillet 2004)

En fait, je pense être assez représentatif de l'acheteur de Mac , et il se trouve que mon dernier ordinateur de bureau était un iMac Bondy Blue, cela fait donc dix ans? oo: Depuis, un iBook, des PowerBooks, mais rien d'autre, parce qu'à chaque fois la même réflexion: quitte à avoir une machine non-évolutive, autant que ce soit un portable? Et il est vrai que les PowerMac commençant à 3748 ¤ (si l'on n'a pas d'écan? ), cela fait quand même cher? L'iMac de base est à 1399 ¤? Alors pour vous, quel serait le juste prix d'un Cube G5 sans écran? Que l'on voit si c'est faisable?


----------



## fwedo (6 Juillet 2004)

une tour design et la sortie du 17 pouce, ca serai pas mal, parce qui sinon, il va faire mal coté prix le nouvel imac....
en meme temps, j'ai pas l'impression que steeve soit dans sa période abbé pierre, vue le prix des écrans 30 pouces....


----------



## mercutio (6 Juillet 2004)

En partant du principe qu'une tour est moins cher qu'un Shuttle (mini tour) qui lui même est beaucoup moins cher qu'un intégré (imac actuel, portable).

On pourrait avoir un shuttle à 1500 euros (17 "  lcd séparé compris). plus vers 2000 connaissant la politique d'Apple mais c'est faisable.

Mais je suis persuadé qu'on aura un intégré plat...qui a mon sens n'a aucun intérêt vis à vis des portables


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

sympa le cube, je propose le tube comme appelation ça va non ?
bon la derniere image ... ça ressemble a du hp qui copie apple  

ohhhh c'est lui aussi qui avait fait ça ?





j'en ai revé   , remarquez le stylet et les couvercle comme les edge   ...


----------



## fwedo (6 Juillet 2004)

haaaaaaaaa......Ca serait le reve........et ca restera du reve à mon avis...pas pour demain le pda mac....après ce que vient de faire sony, ca n'encourage pas...


----------



## Bladrak (6 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> hé les cocos, y'en a qui on pas attendu apple :
> 
> 
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/optix_sx270?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd
> ...



Arf, le pied de l'écran vous rappelle rien ???
Bizarre la ressemblance avec les nouveaux écrans Apple. (Du moins pour le pied.)


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Bladrak a dit:
			
		

> Arf, le pied de l'écran vous rappelle rien ???
> Bizarre la ressemblance avec les nouveaux écrans Apple. (Du moins pour le pied.)



ca serait pas mal ca d'ailleurs.

Pouvoir acheter la "tour" séparement ainsi que l'écran, mais aussi pouvoir les "assembler" ensemble. -> gain de place, mais aussi extensibilité du bébé.  :bebe:  

et surtout avoir le choois de l'écran
(d'ailleurs je trouve qu'il manque un 17" dans la nouvelle gamme d'écrans Apple, le verra t'on apparaitre avec l'iMac3 ? )

si j'ai 5 min je fais un shéma     :rateau:


----------



## bebert (6 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> hé les cocos, y'en a qui on pas attendu apple :
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/optix_sx270?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd
> Bon alors évidement c'est pas un mac, évidement c'est pas très esthétique, mais quand meme ! (surtout que ce produit est forcément 2x moins cher qu'un imac...)



J'en ai acheté une dizaine pour ma boite. Ça a l'air assez design comme ça, mais en vrai c'est hypermoche, surtout si on regarde depuis derrière !
L'écran n'est pas relié à un bras mais accroché à un socle sur lequel il faut visser le PC. On peut orienter l'écran que verticalement et sur un dizaine de degrés seulement.
Y'a plein de fils !!! cable d'alimentation + DVI pour l'écran, cable clavier + souris trop long que l'on branche sur le PC, alimentation externe pour le PC.
En un mot c'est du beurk de chez beurk !!!  
Et pour le prix, à configuration égale, le mac est plus cher d'environ 100 euros.


----------



## Yama (6 Juillet 2004)

je n'y crois pas, Apple a toujours aimé l'ordi monobloc comme concept pour les users lambdaù. Donc perso je pense pas que ça chagera bcp et perso je pense pas que le concept génial me semble t'il de l'écran orientable a souhait sera remis en cause.
Donc je pense qu'une simple mise a jour esthétique et des caractéristique technique permettant une entrée de gamme a bas prix sera choisi.

Je pense que le eMac va disparaitre pour autre chose ou pour l'iMac.

le eMac a toujours été le rejeté de la famille.


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaa......Ca serait le reve........et ca restera du reve à mon avis...pas pour demain le pda mac....après ce que vient de faire sony, ca n'encourage pas...


benh il a existé, et comble du design la nuit la tranche était translucide grâce au rétro éclairage, un pur joyau


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juillet 2004)

> je n'y crois pas, Apple a toujours aimé l'ordi monobloc comme concept pour les users lambdaù


exactement, c'est surtout le principe de "l'imac" : le tout en en, monobloque.

Sinon connaissez-vous "Mira", l'écran "mobile" d'un pc microsoft ?

Idée géniale (on détache l'écran qui devient tactile, on accède à tous les programme et données du pc grace au wifi)
Sauf que ça ne marche pas, et pour cause, la transmission wifi ne permet pas un bon affichage des vidéos !

Mais le concept est vraiment bien. J'imagine donc un truc du genre pour le prochain imac.


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> hé les cocos, y'en a qui on pas attendu apple :
> 
> 
> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/optix_sx270?c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd
> ...



Cette horreur de Dell n'a rien à voir avec l'idée évoquée par DrFatalis qui propose un parallépipède plat en forme de boite à pizza qui est à la fois la base et l'écran. Une sorte de tablet PC géant sans dalle tactile...

Si le concept de DrFatalis est intéressant mais peut crédible, la "chose" de Dell n'est rien d'autre que de cacher bêtement une tour en la collant derrière l'écran, sauf que le résultat ressemble à un meccano raté.  :affraid:


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Juillet 2004)

il est très bien ce Dell....
De belles perf, un design pas si pourri, n'en déplaise.


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il est très bien ce Dell....
> De belles perf, un design pas si pourri, n'en déplaise.


et windoze XP...


----------



## mercutio (8 Juillet 2004)

J'ai bien peur qu'on ne se dirige vers un concept de sce style mais en plus intégré.... Vraiment Apple, l'écran séparé....au moins !!


----------



## manumac (8 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous,

Il y a un truc qui me turlupine depuis que les nouveaux écrans sont sortis :
c'est le fameux adaptateur conforme à la norme VESA qui permet de les accrocher à autre chose que le pied de base. Ne pourrait on pas imaginer qu'Apple utilise cette fonctionnalité pour intégrer un écran "standard" sur le nouvel iMAC qui serait donc détachable pour ne pouvoir upgrader que la "tour" la "demi-boule" ou ce qu'il vont nous inventer...
Je ne vois que deux petits hics à celà : 
- l'absence de 17 pouces dans la gamme (si l'iMAC de base est en 20", bonjour le prix), mais ça peut vouloir dire qu'on pourrait acheter la "tour" sans  écran et y associer n'importe quel écran d'un autre constructeur (façon cube) Cf l'abandon du connecteur ADC propriétaire.  
- le fil de raccordement de l'écran qui ferait un peu tâche par rapport à la volonté d'intégration d'Apple sur cette gamme.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? :mouais:


----------



## Onra (8 Juillet 2004)

manumac a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? :mouais:


 J'en pense que l'écran 20" alu fait 6.6kg et que l'iMac 20" fait 18.2kg 

 Alors moi je dis que ça se tient comme idée, surtout que l'écran 20" alu possède un pied qui doit être lesté. Donc l'écran seul doit être plus léger que le poids annoncé...

 Une nouvelle révolution est en route ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (8 Juillet 2004)

manumac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Il y a un truc qui me turlupine depuis que les nouveaux écrans sont sortis :
> c'est le fameux adaptateur conforme à la norme VESA qui permet de les accrocher à autre chose que le pied de base. Ne pourrait on pas imaginer qu'Apple utilise cette fonctionnalité pour intégrer un écran "standard" sur le nouvel iMAC qui serait donc détachable pour ne pouvoir upgrader que la "tour" la "demi-boule" ou ce qu'il vont nous inventer...
> ...



Ce concept est discuté ici depuis mai, à un moment ou certains annonçaient encore le même iMac G4 à 1,5Ghz.


----------



## fwedo (8 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh il a existé, et comble du design la nuit la tranche était translucide grâce au rétro éclairage, un pur joyau




ahhhh, oui, il A existé.....ce vieux visor de chez handspring....il ont coulé eux non ? ou racheté ou autre....bref, c'est pas le sujet. 

le sujet, c'est quil me faut un 17 rapidos. et j'y crois à la forme/ronde/cubique hum/ autre que va prendre la base du imac. 

de toute facon, apple va encore nous sortir un truc de derriere les fagots.....qui aurait imaginé le tournesol avant sa sortie ? mmmmmm ? qui ? allons allons ......?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> qui aurait imaginé le tournesol avant sa sortie ? mmmmmm ? qui ? allons allons ......?


Le professeur peut-être.

Bin oui, le professeur Tournesol !!  

Ah on est pas dans le Bar.

Bon, j'referme la porte. Pardon pour le dérangement.


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh, oui, il A existé.....ce vieux visor de chez handspring....il ont coulé eux non ? ou racheté ou autre....bref, c'est pas le sujet.


handspring a été fondé par les fondateurs de palm, et donna venait d'apple, handspring a été racheté par palm qui a récupéré le tréo 600, pas négligeable tout de même   


> ...bref, c'est pas le sujet.


exact


----------



## Diablovic (8 Juillet 2004)

Ca me fait penser au Spartacus (si je me souviens bien du nom) ce concept d'UC liée à l'écran plat.


----------



## ricchy (8 Juillet 2004)

Admettons, j'ai un PC à la maison. :mouais: 
Admettons, avec un chtit écran CRT.  :love: 
Admettons, je veux switcher, et je n'ai pas les moyens et l'utilité de PMG5, je ne vais quand même pas jeter mon écran pour m'acheter un tout en un.  
Il est plus facile pour les utilisateurs du côté obscur de garder leur écran et d'essayer de se débarrasser de leur tours PC.  
Donc pour plus de clients pour la pomme, une chtite tour bien design, avec du G4 à l'intérieur et à un prix raisonnable. :hein: 
Voilà comment je vois la chose.


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> ...avec du G4 à l'intérieur ...


Je préfèrerai un p'tit G5, histoire de profiter à plein du Tiger à venir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> ...  et il se trouve que mon dernier ordinateur de bureau était un iMac Bondy Blue, cela fait donc dix ans? ...



Ouah! Tès fort! Réussir à trouber un Bondie Blue en 94 soit 4 ans avant sa sortie, c'est fort  
T'es pote avec Jobs? (qui n'était même pas encore revenu chez Apple d'ailleurs) :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Onra (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ouah! Tès fort! Réussir à trouber un Bondie Blue en 94 soit 4 ans avant sa sortie, c'est fort
> T'es pote avec Jobs? (qui n'était même pas encore revenu chez Apple d'ailleurs) :mouais:  :mouais:


 T'as rien compris, les années informatiques compte double


----------



## jabamiah (9 Juillet 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien compris, les années informatiques compte double




Mais uniquement sur Mac, sur PC çà plante tellement souvent que tu t'embètes pas et que le temps te parrait plus court....


C'est où la sortie déjà ?

 :rateau:


----------



## Antiphon (9 Juillet 2004)

Eh oui, moi j'ai reçu mon Bondy Blue dès 94, c'est Steve en personne qui me l'a livré directement chez moi en me demandant de le tester pour savoir s'ils pouvaient le mettre en vente?  :hosto: Bon d'accord, je sais pas faire 2004-1999=5 et non 10 ans? oo: Il n'empêche, je serais bien intéressé de savoir combien de Mac Users sont dans mon cas, à n'avoir acheté que des portables depuis de nombreuses années, et plus des ordinateurs de bureau? Très honnêtement, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt d'acheter un eMac à la place d'un iBook?  D'accord, 350¤ de différence, mais pour une machine aussi peu évolutive, la portabilité se paye, non?


----------



## jabamiah (9 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Très honnêtement, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt d'acheter un eMac à la place d'un iBook?  D'accord, 350¤ de différence, mais pour une machine aussi peu évolutive, la portabilité se paye, non?




Les autres arguments pour un eMac plutot qu'un iBook en dehors de l'évolutivité:


- un écran plus grand 
- un meilleur disque dur
- une meilleure carte graphique

Enfin bon mOi je dis çà mais bon j'ai un portable et pour rien au monde je ne le changerais contre un fixe.

C'est tellement bon de surfer dans son lit ou dans le jardin.


----------



## Antiphon (9 Juillet 2004)

jabamiah a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement bon de surfer dans son lit ou dans le jardin.



C'est exactement ce que j'allais te répondre?  Il ne faut pas se demander pourquoi Apple vend plus de portables que de fixes. Acheter un ordinateur de bureau, cela n'a d'intérêt que pour:
un moindre prix (ce n'est pas vraiment le cas chez Apple, à quand un eMac à 400¤? :rateau: )
un meilleur confort de travail (quoique?  )
une plus grande évolutivité (en dehors des PowerMac? :mouais: )


----------



## olidev (10 Juillet 2004)

Un autre concept :


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

Hi hi, le montage 
In fine, intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi hi, le montage
> In fine, intéressant


 
Y a même à parier qu'à quelques menus détails près ce soit visionnaire. Au reste qu'une rumeur de fin 2003 née d'une fuite de Quanta Computer parlait d'enceintes carrées. Une touche d'homogénéité façon Jonathan Ives encore entre l'U.C. et l'écran (peut-être désolidarisable, mais vendu avec, because bénéfices plus grands) et Olidev a trouvé le futur iMac G5. 
Au final, le nouveau concept serait un peu déceptif, mais il aurait sur son aîné deux avantages: un écran, faut l'espérer, réutilisable, une U.C. facilement up-gradable quant au disque dur, la mémoire RAM et qui sait, la carte graphique.
Resteraient les questions des composants et de la compétitivité des prix.


----------



## minime (11 Juillet 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Un autre concept :



La personne ayant imaginé ce truc voulait peut-être faire référence à la NeXTstation des années 90. Dans ce cas le concept serait retro-visionnaire. Mais après tout, Apple a bien sorti un Cube&#8230; 






- Une photo de meilleure qualité, vue de face.

- Une image encore plus grande, vue de profil, sur laquelle on voit très bien le pied central sur lequel repose l'écran.


----------



## Antiphon (11 Juillet 2004)

Ça ressemble aussi un peu à ça, non ?






On avait bien dit que les structures internes du xServe et du LCII étaient identiques?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

C'est du déjà-vu en effet, du neuf avec du bon qui a fait ses preuves, d'où mon adjectif <<déceptif>>; mais l'essentiel est que le prix, lui, ne soit pas <<rétro-visionnaire>>.


----------



## Ro. (12 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi je reste pour le tout en un... Pour ceux qui veulent seulement une tour parce qu'il ne veulent pas racheter d'écran, il seront ravi d'acquérir un powermac g4 ou g5. D'ailleurs tous ceux qui trainent des heures dans ces forums sont plutôt des clients powermac (me trompe-je). Moi je me suis laissé tenter par l'iMac parce que le design me donne envie de chialer de bonheur et que je peux le transporter bien plus facilement qu'une tour et un écran. Et aussi que je jubile vraiment quand les gens me disent: il est génial ton écran, elle est où l'unité centrale ?


Et moi, je dis les larmes aux yeux: elle est dedans.   


Bon enfin pour causer design du prochain, je suis assez pour une boîte à pizza, ce serait particulièrement magnifique... Et pas grand chose à voir avec un portable parce que l'écran serait plus grand, plus épais, plus lourd. Enfin, la portabilité c'est pas le but du jeu... Je vois vraiment ça plutôt comme un écran plasma. Un splendide pavé à poser sur son bureau ou à accrocher au mur...

Pour le G5, les problèmes techniques sont en passe d'être résolu il me semble... Et peut être que pour les 20 ans, Apple nous prépare une keynote historique avec l'annonce simultanée d'iMac G5, Powerbook G5, et iPod video

ON Y SERA.


----------



## minime (12 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien dit que les structures internes du xServe et du LCII étaient identiques?



On peut comparer avec la NeXTstation dont l'intérieur est visible sur cette page.



			
				Kurach a dit:
			
		

> mais l'essentiel est que le prix, lui, ne soit pas <<rétro-visionnaire>>.



Extrait de la page consacrée à NeXT sur wikipedia.org : «_The same parts were later put in a new "Pizza_box" case, creating the NeXTstation, which sold at a lower price point and became fairly popular_». Elle n'était même pas hors de prix (pour l'époque ).


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> ...Extrait de la page consacrée à NeXT sur wikipedia.org ...


C'est vrai que la page française "équivalente" ne l'est pas vraiment. :mouais:
A remarquer la photo dans ton premier lien aussi


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (12 Juillet 2004)

Je me souviens que ce qui me plaisais le plus dans les premiers macs, c'était leur compacité qui les rendait "transportables" on glissait seulement sa main dans la poignée au dos, et on l'emmenait à la maison. Si la poignée existait toujours sur l'imac Bondi Blue, la taille et le poids devenaient alors dissuasifs, à cause de l'écran lourd et encombrant. Aujourd'hui, les écrans LCD sont légers alors peut-être un imac compact à nouveau ? Ce serait assurément un bon compromis entre les portables et les stations de travail...


----------



## mercutio (12 Juillet 2004)

Le sondage de la semaine sur macgé donne le 12/07 à 11h05:

plus de 60 % des mac users veulent  un shutlle/minitour (note à l'auteur du sondage, c'est la même chose).

seulement 20% un monobloc.


Je crois que tout est dit.

Plusieurs facteurs à cela.

-On veut une machine upgradable
-conserver son écran ou du moins avoir le choix.
-à l'heure des ibooks à 1200 euros, le monobloc n'a plus de raison d'être (en tout cas en pièce majeur d'une stratégie de pénétration de marché).

Qu'Apple nous entente !!


----------



## huexley (12 Juillet 2004)

il est clair que pour moi le LC était d'une conception "nirvanesque" un plaisir a ouvrir, et à réparer (le xserve en est plutot loin, bord en métal qui tranchent bien   )


----------



## macvador (12 Juillet 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Un autre concept :


a quoi ca sert d'avoir une base carré si l'on a un ecran plat il vaut mieu la mettre a la verticale cela prend moins de place


----------



## fwedo (12 Juillet 2004)

diable ! il n'a pas tord le macvador !!
ca serait un peu la déception un truc comme ca...mais je sais pas pourquoi j'y crois qd meme au "hoooooooo, purée, il sont fort chez apple qd meme !"....(en terme de design) .

ca en plus beau et en horizontal, et plus plat et plus...carré ? hum bon....j'arrete


----------



## pyxmalion (12 Juillet 2004)

J'imagine bien un bel écran plat, format cinéma, entrée de gamme 17" puis 20" et pourquoi pas aussi 23" ! Un design évidemment qui allie élégance, sobriété et alu.
Pour moi l'iMac doit être un superbe ordinateur pour le grand public donc le côté centre multimédia est le coeur même de l'ambition de cette machine ... Je ne m'interdis pas de croire qu'il sera à la croisée du Home Vidéo et de l'ordinateur domestique ... Grand écran, montage vidéo, musique, iTunes, TV, ADSL donc TV, images, DVDs, etc.


----------



## Piewhy (12 Juillet 2004)

Ceci pourrait etre un très bel exemple. 

Mais, outre le design très réussi... ce mac rencontre-t-il les besoins des mac users?


----------



## seraph (12 Juillet 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> je n'y crois pas, Apple a toujours aimé l'ordi monobloc comme concept pour les users lambdaù. Donc perso je pense pas que ça chagera bcp et perso je pense pas que le concept génial me semble t'il de l'écran orientable a souhait sera remis en cause.



D'accord avec toi yama. L'un des trucs qui ont fait la gloire de l'iMac G3 ; c'est sa simplicité et son "tout en un" qui ont tout deux étés repris pour l'iMac G4. Je pense aussi que le prochain sera un monobloc très simple d'emploi.
Je parie sur le concept du "mignon-prend-pas-de-place-esthétique" pour le prochain iMac. De toutes façons je fais confiance à Apple.   

Y'avait pas une rumeur à une époque comme quoi des techs étudiaient un système d'hologramme ? Un cube qui projetterait une image sur un mur blanc ou carrément un "vrai" hologramme. ça paraqit un peu gros non ? ça prend pas mal de puisance en plus non ? Remarque une fois de plus Apple innoverait. M'enfin les reves c'est la nuit. Allez, @+


----------



## ithymique (12 Juillet 2004)

si j'ai bien compris on reprend l'imac 2 mais avec un cube au lieu de la boule, et on y fixe les écrans Apple compatibles vesa... et avec deux sorties écran et des claviers et souris bluetooth ou usb, on peut jouer à deux... et avec le mode multi-utilisateur et rendez-vous, les effets de 3d prennent un essor avec l'introduction de minijeux rendez-vous par Apple (la boucle est bouclée). une caméra pour deux, un graveur pour deux, le sans-fil (plus de modem) lecteur dvd, firewire dv, airtunes, etc.  l'imac familial est arrivé... il sera au centre des portables et ipods de la famille... dans une gamme de prix accessible espérons-le. avec un ipodvideo-téléphone wifi qui surfe sur internet via ichat av, la gamme sera complète.
repos

allez A GREAT MAC YEAR à paris cet automne


----------



## polo50 (13 Juillet 2004)

Tiens on j'ai entendu parler chez un revendeur d'un media center made in apple pour septembre ! pourais il y avoir un rapport avec les nouveaux imacs ? ou c'est la surprise de l'apple expo paris ?


----------



## Antiphon (13 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi les nouveaux iMac n'auraient-ils pas un tuner TV intégré?


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Manque juste le logo !


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Juillet 2004)

Il est aussi prévu une version CC ou la coque s'ouvre et l'écran rentre à l'intérieur. Évidemment, il y a moins de place pour les bagages dans cette configuration...


----------



## fwedo (13 Juillet 2004)

et la diode !!! elle fait vintage grave !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> et la diode !!! elle fait vintage grave !


 L'UC est pas mal non plus ! Un peu genre "boîte avec de l'électronique dedans conçu par une PME". D'ailleurs, dans ma future ex-PME,  on a conçu une boîte avec de l'électronique dedans qui à ce look-là


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> genre "boîte avec de l'électronique dedans conçu par une PME"



comme ça ?


----------



## Fulvio (13 Juillet 2004)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> comme ça ?


 presque !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci pourrait etre un très bel exemple.
> 
> Mais, outre le design très réussi... ce mac rencontre-t-il les besoins des mac users?






Cadédiou! quel épatant fleuron pour un anniversaire ce serait! mais que d'insuffisances en même temps! 

 :mouais:


----------



## macintroll (13 Juillet 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci pourrait etre un très bel exemple.
> 
> Mais, outre le design très réussi... ce mac rencontre-t-il les besoins des mac users?



Pas les miens en tout cas 

Principaux reproches :
- Comment changer d'écran ou réutiliser un ancien
- Extensibilité ? : un aurtre DD combien de RAM la dedans? une ou 2 cartes PCI ?
- Comment changer la Carte graphique ?

Ainsi ...Entre un iMac comme celui ci et un iBook ou un PwBook mon choix ira directement sur le portable.


----------



## maCben (13 Juillet 2004)

wahou le truc de ouf, il pète à mor ce prototype. Si il existe avec une bonne config je reven tout ce que j'ai pour me l'acheter.
Mais jsui quand même d'acord avec macintroll, comment faire tenir une super config la dedans???


----------



## Sinkha (13 Juillet 2004)

l'avenir, le modernisme et le design porte a croire que les ordis ( PC-Mac), irons vers des solutions monobloc pas très épais, en deux mots des solution portable pratique et puissant. 
Donc je pense que des formes comme le Powerbook 17, sont plus envisageable que tout le reste.
Les gens en on marre des tours, mini tour en tout genre. Apple dans l'avenir restera dans des solutions monobloc.
Les tower sa commence déjà a être le moyen âge ( petite ou grande )


----------



## macintroll (13 Juillet 2004)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Les gens en on marre des tours, mini tour en tout genre. Apple dans l'avenir restera dans des solutions monobloc.
> Les tower sa commence déjà a être le moyen âge ( petite ou grande )




Apparement les Visieurs de Mac Gé ne sont pas du même avis que toi en majorité no?



> Quel design le futur iMac devrait-il avoir ?
> 
> 
> Shuttle (cube)
> ...



Si on cumule les votes pour la mini tour et le shuttle (très proches)  et meme "boite à pizza" on arrive à 78% de macusers votants pour *une UC indépendante de l'écran* 

Pour tout ceux qui veulent un boitier+écran réunis les portables font l'affaire non ?
je vois pas l'interet aujourd'hui d'avoir un ordinateur "monobloc" qui ne soit pas un portable.


 :love:    :rose:


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (13 Juillet 2004)




----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Apparement les Visieurs de Mac Gé ne sont pas du même avis que toi en majorité no?



Surtout quand on voit l'explosion du marché des shutlle


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi pas monobloc ?
historiquement, nombre de mac "entrée de gamme" entrés dans la légende ont été des monobloc (SE30, classic, Imac 1,2,3,n...)
vouloir garder son écran et changer l'UC ne concerne que ceux qui ont déjà un ordi avec un bel écran LCD.
Désolé mais c'est une minorité!
Tout dépend de la mission du nouvel imac:

 - premier équipement de ceux qui n'ont pas d'ordi parce qu'ils trouvent cela trop compliqué et/ou trop cher (c'est quand même entre 30 et 50 % des foyers avec enfant en secondaire, d'après mes évaluations en classe) --> design tout en un, comme ce bel exemple nippon vu quelque post plus haut!

- windows-killer : désolé, mais les "switchers" restent une minorité à laquelle la marque fait les yeux doux au risque d'y perdre son âme (je ne me fait pas à voir 1500 fichiers style DLL windosien envahir mon mac à la mindre installation d'un shareware qui affiche "coucou" en plein écran). Pour constituer une alternative crédible à windows, il faudrait une machine au même prix que l'emac (excellent!) mais qui lui soit supérieur sur le plan graphique, mémo, disque... autrement dit un "emac-killer" ou comment se tirer une balle dans le pied. (sans compter la campagne de pub pour faire comprendre au gamers qu'ils peuvent jouer sur un mac... pas gagné!)

- équipement de pro (ou semi pro qui bossent à la maison) et qui ont déjà un super équipement (triple G6  14 THz refroidit à l'azote liquide avec dalle LCD 33 pouces qui porte le café au lit le matin en lisant les emails avec la voix de marylin (ou autres)): ce sont eux qui veulent garder une part de leur config, mais ils ne font pas parti du "coeur de cible" des imac (ce sont plutot les tours qui les intéressent...et qu'ils désirent au prix d'un imac!)

- convertisseur d'utilisateur de PC pusillanime (une minorité): pour celà, vieux vaut se concentrer qur la force d'apple (complémentarité hard/soft) que de vouloir faire "comme les PC" c'est à dire répondre à des souhaits du genre "je veut bien acheter un mac mais je garde mon écran 17' de chez LIDL, mon disque 500 Go, ma manette de jeu 69 positions à contact en platine et mes jeux sur windows... ".

Il ne suffit pas de créer le besoin (qui à "besoin" de 10000 chansons dans sa poche, à moins de faire le tour du monde en trotinette?) mais il est nécéssaire de susciter l'envie (comme pour les journalistes de 60 millions de conso, qui descendent le mac dans leurs comparatifs mais n'utilisent que ça quant ils passent à la TV...). Une tour avec un écran séparé à brancher (et un fil de +, un!) ne fera réver personne (sauf les pros qui, encore une fois comme on dit à Bruxelles, ne sont pas concernés par un imac!)

Je pense que dans l'avenir, la séparation portable/fixe va aller en s'amenuisant (c'est commencé avec le LCD). Lorsque les UC auront la taille d'un Newton, seuls les écrans seront fixe et le reste mobile... et ce qui m'inquiéte davantage, c'est de voir qu'aple propose de plus en plus de matériel pour windows, avec pilotes ect... ce qui veut dire qu'il y a de plus en plus de développerus de cupertino qui travaillent sur et pour windows, et qui rapportent beaucoup... Un de ces 4, on va se retrouver avec des m ac avec 2 petits boutons en façade: un sera marqué "OS XI" et l'autre "Windows ZR" et nous switcherons tous, mes frères, "a chaud" et à volonté, entre les deux mondes...


----------



## Onra (13 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Apparement les Visieurs de Mac Gé ne sont pas du même avis que toi en majorité no?


 Eh ben non je ne crois pas. Peut-être parce que le public de ce genre de machine ne vote pas sur MacGé. Personnellement, je pense que le public des intégrés est bien plus large que tu ne le penses. Si tu veux des chiffres, je te conseille de regarder l'envolée des ventes de portable qui sont des machines dont l'écran n'est pas détachable, et ou les éléments interchengeables sont limités.

 Les portables sont en passe de devenir les ordinateurs les plus vendus. Alors tu crois que les gens veulent des tours modulables, bruyante, encombrante avec un écran séparé ?


  Que neni !!!


----------



## Sinkha (13 Juillet 2004)

Dans 10 Ans on en reparlera Puis Windows n&#8217;existera même plus, Microsoft auras sans doute fait un système d'exploitation comparable a celui de Apple ou peut-être pire il n'y aura plus de Windows ou de Mac, mais une marque unique et pour tous :hein: 

Les ordis seront tous des portables plus ou moins grand, il y aura des moniteurs souples qui se plieront comme du papier  
Puis normal que les autres ne sont pas du même avis que moi Ils sont vieux, place au jeune et leur idée du futur  



Alors vive les powerbook et le I-Mac je le trouve trognon moi.





PS : Je plaisante pour les vieux ! Quoi que


----------



## Moof (13 Juillet 2004)

Je sais à quoi ressemblera le futur iMac. Je le tiens d'une source sûre (une voyante qui lit dans le marc de Guinness).

Ce prochain iMac sera donc encore un tout-en-un... J'entends d'ici les cris de déception. Mais ce sera  un tout-en-un avec écran séparé. J'entends d'ici les cris d'incompréhension.

Dernièrement, en rangeant son garage, Steve est retombé sur son vieil Apple ][, celui là même sur lequel fut conçu Lisa (pas l'ordinateur, sa fille, d'ailleurs, depuis, le clavier fonctionne mal). Il fut aussitôt envahi d'une soudaine nostalgie, et, le lendemain, après une nuit blanche à se biturer à la liqueur de soja en compagnie de son vieux pote Wozniak, en souvenir du bon vieux temps, il alla déposer la vénérable machine sur le bureau de Jonathan Ives avec un post-it : "Je veux ça, démerde-toi !"

Évidemment, Jonathan, en découvrant ça sur son bureau, a tiré une gueule de 3 pieds de long. Mais on ne dit pas non à Steve.

Le futur iMac sera donc un tout en-un-clavier, comme le fut l'Apple ][ en son temps (mais aussi le C64, le CPC, l'Atari ST, l'Amiga...). Il ressemblera à un Apple ][ c, en plus large pour loger un clavier étendu, et en finition alu pour s'accorder avec les écrans présentés à la WWDC.

Cet iMac sera vendu avec une boîte de compatibilité logicielle Apple ][ / Apple /// fonctionnant sur le même principe que Classic.

Pour les caractéristiques techniques, j'attends que ma voyante se remette de sa gueule de bois.


----------



## macintroll (13 Juillet 2004)

> Les portables sont en passe de devenir les ordinateurs les plus vendus. Alors tu crois que les gens veulent des tours modulables, bruyante, encombrante avec un écran séparé ?
> 
> 
> Que neni !!!



LOL c'est bien ce que je disais alors 

Pourquoi acheter un monobloc alors que un portable fait aussi bien et en plus tu peu l'emmener partout avec toi ?

En tout cas les "monoblocs" dans le monde PC ne représentent qu'une infime minorité des ventes.
parce que quitte à acheter un ordi de bureau autant qu'il soit evolutif.

Enfin le discours est sans fin. on verra bien ce que Apple nous propose très bientôt.


----------



## miaou (13 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> LOL c'est bien ce que je disais alors
> 
> Pourquoi acheter un monobloc alors que un portable fait aussi bien et en plus tu peu l'emmener partout avec toi ?
> 
> Enfin le discours est sans fin. on verra bien ce que Apple nous propose très bientôt.




peut être à cause du prix non?
mais je suis d'accord avec toi,.....  attendons ........


----------



## maCben (13 Juillet 2004)

les minitours ne sont pas moche non plus:


----------



## mc_quafton (14 Juillet 2004)

Je crois pour ma part que les monoblocs avec écran LCD sont voués à disparaitre au profit des portables qui ont l'avantage d'être mobile. C'est quand même dur de faire plus tout-en-un qu'un portable non?

Je suis d'accord avec le fait que depuis le premier Mac, le design monobloc est le coeur de la philosophie du Macintosh. Mais je reste convaincu que si la technologie aurait exister en 1984, le premier mac aurait eu la forme d'un portable. D'ailleure Apple présentait les mérites de la mobilité du Mac en le présentant avec un sac de transport afin de transporter le mac du bureau à la maison. 

Mais je trouve quand même que le prix du iMac était trop élever surtout par rapport au eMac avec une configuration équivalante. Pour la différence du prix on peut se procurer un très bon écran LCD qui fait emplement l'affaire de l'utilisateur moyen..... ou on peut acheter un portable!

Donc je crois que l'utilisation du iMac devrait être revue. Une utilisation comme centre multimédia par example qui peut être brancher sur un cinéma maison serait la bienvenue au coeur de la gamme Apple.

Plusieurs fabricant de PC on déja commencer à exploiter se marché. Pourquoi pas Apple????


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

Cela me rappelle un boite coréenne qui avait fait un portable sans batteries il y a un an de cela, donc moins cher que les autres portables, conçu pour être utilisée comme un pc normal mais en plus compacte, ... j'ai pas eu vent d'un succès considérable, dommage l'idée était sympa


----------



## Antiphon (14 Juillet 2004)

AppleInsider a quand même bien l'air de penser que le futur iMac G5 ressemblera à ce dessin d'Isamu Sanada?



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

>



Ce qui serait très bien, c'est qu'il soit livré avec une carte Airport, et qu'il puisse servir de tablette graphique à proximité de sa base. Par exemple, que l'on puisse continuer de griffonner pendant quelques heures assis dans le canapé, lorsqu'on en a marre d'être à son bureau??


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait très bien, c'est qu'il soit livré avec une carte Airport, et qu'il puisse servir de tablette graphique à proximité de sa base. Par exemple, que l'on puisse continuer de griffonner pendant quelques heures assis dans le canapé, lorsqu'on en a marre d'être à son bureau??


 
 Ce serait une vraie justification a Inkwell


----------



## Antiphon (14 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait une vraie justification a Inkwell



C'est bien à cela que je pensais?  Depuis que je sais qu'il ne veut pas sortir un PDA?


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Juillet 2004)

Mais avec inkwell (que j'avais oublié) il serait possible de faire une espéce de.... super Newton ?

Imaginons le desing de notre ami Nippon, puis une espéce de protection repliable pour l'écran... et nous avons un "portatif", comme le SE30, une machine "a emporter" pour tous ceux qui ne peuvent ou veulent se payer un portable...
En gros, la seule différence c'est une batterie. (Mais, souvent, les portables sont utilisés sur secteur à 90 % du temps... du moins dans mon domaine (enseignement).

Et si... une partie de l'écran pouvait être "active" comme sur newton, histoire de disposer en sus du premier véritable "tablet PC" (le soft du Newton restant inégalé, même 10 ans plus tard... et ne me parlez pas de graffiti! Même mon MP120 reconnait mieux mon écriture (de chacal))

Où alors, un clavier/UC, comme certains le prédisent... pourquoi pas...


----------



## Antiphon (15 Juillet 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord, mon rêve, si l'iMac consiste en un écran au dos duquel tous est intégré, ce serait que celui-ci soit détachable. On pourrait alors imaginer qu'il communique avec sa base par l'intermédiaire du WiFi. Quelque chose entre ça...





 (ce téléviseur Sharp permet de regarder la télévision où l'on veut et a une autonomie de 2 heures),
ça (les PowerBook duo?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ça (le Spartacus bien sûr...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela permettrait à Steve Jobs de dire : "Mais non, ce n'est pas un PDA, et pourtant ça marche avec InkWell..."


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2004)

Rêver pas les gars... ça va être un intégré... sinon ce serai plus un iMac....


----------



## lelavabeau (15 Juillet 2004)

Bo vi ça va être un intégré. Si ça se trouve ça va être notre bon vieux imac G4 avec un G5 (ça le proc c'est une certitude) et une gamme de colories qui s'intègre avec les powermacs et l'ipod.
Rien ne prouve que l'on aura un design totalement original.
Mais il a intérêt d'être bien cet imac.    Faut que ça fasse des étincelles   pas  trop quand même 

Même si personnellement j'aurai préféré une tite tour, où l'on puisse changer la carte graphique et ajouter deux trois trucs dedans. Maintenant les meilleurs intégrés ça reste les portables.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (15 Juillet 2004)

S'il est très compact, il va être Watercoolé non ?


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> ...il va être Watercoolé non ?


  ça veut dire quoi ça ?  :mouais: refroidi a l'eau   ? ah j'a pas compris    

bon serieusement si c'est un g5, et ça l'est, je vois bien un design a la g5PM pour le refroidir, une grille avec des trous et une circulation d'air verticale pour virer le ventilo, genre "non pas le bruit de l'emac"
on peux penser par exemple a un ecran avec a l'arriere le g5 radiateur ordinateur imac
et devant l'ecran en partie basse le lecteur dvd


----------



## lelavabeau (15 Juillet 2004)

Ben watercoolé je ne pense pas. Vu la taille du système sur le powermac ça reste difficile à imaginer dans un ordi compact, même si dans un ordi mono proc y a pas besoin d'avoir un radiateur si imposant. Tout dépend en plus à quelle fréquence sera cadencé le proc. Y a tellement de possibilités ont peu tout imaginer. 
Ca serait bien qu'apple fasse une bourde sur leur site internet   pour qu'on puisse voir la bête en avance.


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

lelavabeau a dit:
			
		

> Ben watercoolé je ne pense pas...


 non mois non plus, avec un système de refroidissement a eau par contre pourquoi pas  :love: 
or alternatively with a refroidissing system with not


----------



## kamkil (16 Juillet 2004)

Si la plupart des PC sont des tours c'est pour une raison simple qui n'a rien avoir avec des considérations informatiques ou pseudos-philosophiques. C'est une bête raison technique.
Une tour c'est juste un paralépipède rectangle en ferraille avec des emplacements pour racker les DD et lecteurs optiques et des tailles de carte mère carré standard pour que le tout revienne à que pouique et qu'on ai juste à clipper trois bout de plastoc daubéique et puis voilà  :rose:
Si les iMacs sont produits chez des fabricants de portables c'est pas un hasard: vous avez vu la tronche de la carte mère?  Doit y avoir quelque surcouts à ces fantaisies designiques... 
L'immense majorité des PQ-Users oserait pas ouvrir leur tour sans demander conseil au fils du voisin et ils prennent une tour parce que c'est le moins cher et que c'est le seul truc qui se vend...
Même pas sur qu'ils captent qu'on peut upgrader la machine... 

Un monobloc leur ira très bien, ils auront plus à chercher trois heures où il faut brancher les cables... ::

Je vois donc un iMac original G5 mais figé en évoluation et la grande question c'est surtout le prix et ce qu'il adviendra de l'eMac...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> des trous et une circulation d'air verticale pour virer le ventilo, genre "non pas le bruit de l'emac"
> on peux penser par exemple a un ecran avec a l'arriere le g5 radiateur ordinateur imac
> et devant l'ecran en partie basse le lecteur dvd



Un boitier derrière l'écran serait mauvais pour l'écran. Ca chauffe trop, même bien ventilé


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (16 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Un boitier derrière l'écran serait mauvais pour l'écran. Ca chauffe trop, même bien ventilé



S'il pouvaient faire ça, ils s'en serviraient surement d'abord pour faire des powerbooks G5. Je pense comme toi que le G5 nécessite plus de refroidissement. Le cube et le spartacus sont surement des possibilités vu l'engouement qu'ils ont suscité (et le spartacus fêtait aussi un anniversaire).


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2004)

apple ne va quand même pas revenir en arrière sur la mobilité de l'écran... donc je vois pas comment en alourdissant encore l'écran (en y mettant tout le reste) il pourrait rester si mobile...


----------



## Yama (18 Juillet 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> apple ne va quand même pas revenir en arrière sur la mobilité de l'écran... donc je vois pas comment en alourdissant encore l'écran (en y mettant tout le reste) il pourrait rester si mobile...



je suis bien d'accord. Je trouve le design de l'iMac assez optimum... pourquoi se serait juste pas une mise ajour du design... un simple lifting. juste un iMac plus moderne !


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien d'accord. Je trouve le design de l'iMac assez optimum... pourquoi se serait juste pas une mise ajour du design... un simple lifting. juste un iMac plus moderne !



et moi cher par la même occasion!


----------



## olidev (19 Juillet 2004)

Il semblerait que la molette de l'ipod 4G soit en metal brossé (voir ici ) ça confirmerit l'hypothèse que j'avais déjà émise il y a quelque temps, je pense que l'iMac G5 aura un design mixte Blanc/Metal brossé (comme l'iSight) pour s'accorder avec cette nouvelle gamme d'iPod et les nouveaux écrans alu. Ce qui pourrais signifier (si l'hypothèse est correcte) que les nouveaux iMac G5 auront un écran interchangeable   

Je pense que le mélange Plastique Blanc/Metal brossé pourrait faire le lien entre l'eMac (tout blanc) et les PowerMac (tout alu) De plus je trouve que c'est du plus bel effet (cfr. iSight)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Le 23'' aussi est un mixte plastique blanc/alu <<(comme l'iSight)>>. Vous en aviez discuté dans le détail avec SURFEUR_LIBRE. 


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/rarebootleg/

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/rarebootleg/pages/page_10.html


----------



## Onra (19 Juillet 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien d'accord. Je trouve le design de l'iMac assez optimum... pourquoi se serait juste pas une mise ajour du design... un simple lifting. juste un iMac plus moderne !


 Je suis de ton avis, le design de l'iMac n'est pas près de changer. On devrait avoir un lifting équivalent au passage de la version à tiroir à la version mange disque de l'iMac cathodique (ou inversement... je n'étais pas encore un macuser à l'époque  )


----------



## mc_quafton (21 Juillet 2004)

Moi je crois qu'il y aura du changement coté désign pour le prochain iMac, si on regarde la chronologie, le iMac G3 (1998-2001) avait sont style, le iMac G4 (2001-2004) avait lui aussi son style, et le iMac G5 aura le sien lui aussi! 

le design du G4 a déja 3 ans et bien qu'il n'est pas encore été égalé il commence a se faire sentir vieux.

Nous aurons droit j'en suis sur à un tout nouveau modèle qui encore une fois prouvera que la Pomme est toujours loin devant ces concurant en matière de design et de technologie.


----------



## narcoleptik (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
Je suis tout nouvo et c'est mon premier message, je suis ému !
Personnelement je pense que l'Imac G5 ressemblera + ou - a ceci :






Et je pense qu'il n'y auras pas de probleme de fabrication suivant les differentes tailles d'écran puisque je pense qu'il n'y aura qu'une seul taille d'écran : le 20 pouce
si on en crois un vieil article de Macbidouille :
Source : Digitimes

Nombre d'entre vous connaissent Digitimes. C'est un très sérieux site Taiwanais qui parle du marché informatique de l'île (merci à Osamu pour l'info).
Ce site nous apprend ce matin qu'Apple lancera au premier trimestre 2004 un nouvel iMac (Janvier ou Février). Il sera en alliage de magnésium et accompagné d'un écran 20" (il y a ambiguité sur le fait que l'écran soit attaché sur la machine, ou à part). Il sera fabriqué par Quanta en Chine.

Digitimes nous apprend aussi qu'Apple a renoncé à ses projets de Tablet PC pour le moment. Connaissant ce site et son sérieux, la chose ne peut être à notre avis que vraie !

Je sais, ils se sont déja trompé sur la date d'arrivé de ce fameu Imac mais bon, on ne peut pas avoir toujours raison.....


----------



## ederntal (21 Juillet 2004)

J'adoooore 
Mais ou est l'UC (ça me parrait bien fin) ?

Sinon que du 20 pouces j'en doute fort... lol ça rallerai sec ici


----------



## papman (21 Juillet 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ça rallerait sec ici


Faudrait pas nous priver de ce plaisir...


----------



## Piewhy (21 Juillet 2004)

L'ami Isamu nous propose la nouvelle vision  de son Himac (plus réaliste que la version précedente au niveau de l'épaisseur de l'engin...) d'autres créations sont  proposées sur son site www.applele.com


----------



## iScrat (21 Juillet 2004)

20 pouces aussi j'en doutes...franchement.
Bien qu'Apple vient d'annoncer une gamme d'écran en virant direct le 17" du renouvellement, je vois pas l'iMac 3° génération de voir attribuer une si grande surface d'affichage. Je pense plutot que le 17 pouces va prendre le dessus agrémenté d'un 20" pour faire deux modèles. Vous avez remarqué, Apple reduit ses gammes au minimum pour proposer des produits simples...(pas d'iPod 15,17,19,20,23,26 et d'un coup 4 mais plutot 20 et 40 net...ca fait mieux direct). Les nouveaux Cinéma HD sont proposé surtout au semi-pros et pros et non pas aux switcheurs, pas du tout...
Donc un 17" et un 20" avec un G5 mono à 1,5-6 Ghz et 1,8. Donc un 17 -1,5-6 un 17 - 1,8 et un 20" - 1,8 qui constitue le gaut de gamme.
Trois modèles avec AE et BT intégrés de série et superdrive 8x sur les deux derniers modèles (le premier laisse un prix convaincant va un combo).
Disque dur de 80 Go minimum pour les deux premier modèle un 160 pour le dernier.
Une ATI 9600 LE 64 ou 128 Mo DDR (ou une FX5600 LE 64 et 128 Mo DDR) tout ca surmonté de ports FW400 et USB 2 (2+3 com d'hab c'est nikel !) et je pense que je verrais bien un FW800 en plus sur le dernier modèle à l'instar des config de PB (12 sans 15 et 17 avec FW800).
Pour finir, je pense qu'Apple va revoir conplètement le desing de la new machine sans allr vers l'obssession de l'alu complet. Pour que ca concorde avec l'eMac et le PM.
Volà mon avis.
A vous, les réac...

iScrat


----------



## narcoleptik (22 Juillet 2004)

Je pense que Steeve Jobs va nous resortir son Spartacus mais il l'appelera Imac est avec des prix beaucoup plus attractif.

Finalement, entre les proto qu'on vois ci dessus et le spartacus il n'y a pas grande difference.Et le Spartacus fesait TV aussi.


----------



## Manu (22 Juillet 2004)

Je veux bien croire aux différents design qui sont proposés ici. Mais faut surtout  pas oublier que cette bestiole trimbale un G5 qui malgré les efforts d'IBM et sa gravure en 90nm chauffe quand  même pas mal. Alors une cpu derrière l'écran????


----------



## mercutio (22 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien la similitude du spartacus, il y a une sorte de tour à côté. Je pense que c'est un bon compromis (moins de trucs à intégrer et donc moins cher).


ce sera un concept entre les 2 précités le R13 et le spartacus


----------



## narcoleptik (22 Juillet 2004)

Et pourtant il faudra bien qu'apple arrive a faire rentrer ses G5 dans ses powerbook, et à bréve échéance!

De plus les serveurs G5 sont relativement de petites tailles (par rapport à la chaleur dégagé par le G5)

Et il ne faut pas oublier qu'il regorgent de bonnes idées chez appel !


----------



## narcoleptik (22 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi le R13 ?

La tour a coté du Spartacus c'est les enceintes!
L'UC se trouve derriere l'écran.


----------



## Philou309 (22 Juillet 2004)

Moi je vois bien un ba&s de gamme pas cher (900-1000 ¤) avec un G5 1.5 Ghz+combo+DD40go , un milieu de gamme (1200-1300¤) avec un G5 1.8 Ghz+superdrive4x+DD80go et un haut de gamme 1500¤ avec un G5 2 Ghz+superdrive 8x+DD160go. Après question design, je penche bien pour un petit côté Spartacus...
Après, Apple nous a toujours surpris question design des iMacs alors laissont-les faire...


----------



## Antiphon (22 Juillet 2004)

Dans son dernier article sur le futur iMac, Marc Geoffroy précise que celui-ci devrait certes embarquer un G5, mais un 970fx comme le xServe et le Power Macintosh 2 x 2,5 Ghz (pas les deux autres modèles d'après ce que m'a confirmé MiniMe  ). Donc celui-ci devrait moins chauffer, surtout à une fréquence moindre, et devrait être intégrable au dos d'un écran ?  Enfin, moi ce que je voudrais, c'est un Cube et un Newton... :love: Allez Steve, un petit effort...


----------



## decoris (22 Juillet 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Dans son dernier article sur le futur iMac, Marc Geoffroy précise que celui-ci devrait certes embarquer un G5, mais un 970fx comme le xServe et le Power Macintosh 2 x 2,5 Ghz (pas les deux autres modèles d'après ce que m'a confirmé MiniMe  ). Donc celui-ci devrait moins chauffer, surtout à une fréquence moindre, et devrait être intégrable au dos d'un écran ?  Enfin, moi ce que je voudrais, c'est un Cube et un Newton... :love: Allez Steve, un petit effort...



c'est sur que le 2x2.5 chauffe moins, ils ont même mis un frigo dedeans pour rafraichir ses canettes...


----------



## mercutio (23 Juillet 2004)

Le R13


----------



## narcoleptik (23 Juillet 2004)

Merci Mercutio


----------



## narcoleptik (23 Juillet 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois bien un ba&s de gamme pas cher (900-1000 ¤) avec un G5 1.5 Ghz+combo+DD40go , un milieu de gamme (1200-1300¤) avec un G5 1.8 Ghz+superdrive4x+DD80go et un haut de gamme 1500¤ avec un G5 2 Ghz+superdrive 8x+DD160go. Après question design, je penche bien pour un petit côté Spartacus...
> Après, Apple nous a toujours surpris question design des iMacs alors laissont-les faire...


 
J'éspére que tu as raison car les Imac (surtout depuis le tournesol) ne sont pas vraiment adaptés aux budgets étudiant, et j'ai un budget étudiant.
Mais je pense plutôt que le haut de gamme tournera autour de 2000 euros


----------



## Manu (23 Juillet 2004)

Je pense que pour avoir une idée juste du design de l'iMac G5 il faut à mon avis savoir à quel thème Apple va l'associer. En effet le premier iMac était étroitement associé à l'internet. L'iMac demi boule avec sa forme circulaire vu d'en haut symbolisait le centre de vie numérique bref le hub numérique. Que va symboliser le prochain iMac?

  Beaucoup d'idées en tête. 

  Le renouveau de la micro avec le passage au 64 bits dont il représentera la première machine 64 bits de grande diffusion?

 La machine symbole du sans fil avec clavier souris et airport express pour diffusion de la musique et le surf sur le web tout cela sans fil?

  ... etc.

  De là quel sera sa forme?

 J'aimerai qu'Apple propose deux modèles un mono bloc et un dual. Et si le dual peut être une résurection du Cube, j'achète les yeux fermés!!


----------



## Antiphon (23 Juillet 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que le 2x2.5 chauffe moins, ils ont même mis un frigo dedeans pour rafraichir ses canettes...



Oui, mais _à fréquence égale_, est-ce qu'un 970fx ne chauffe pas moins qu'un 970 ? Qu'aurait donné un G5 1re génération à 2,5 Ghz, à mon avis c'est simple : il cramait... Donc je pense qu'un 970fx à 1,8 Ghz peut ne pas dégager tellement de chaleur que ça...  Enfin, par ailleurs je n'y connais rien (on l'aura remarqué... :rose: ), ce que j'espère simplement, c'est que les techniciens de Cupertino auront suffisamment étudié leur truc de telle sorte que des milliers d'écrans cramés par le G5 qui est au dos ne reviennent pas au SAV dès octobre... :mouais: Allez, je te le dis moi Steve, le mieux, c'est un petit Cube G5...


----------



## miaou (23 Juillet 2004)

narcoleptik a dit:
			
		

> J'éspére que tu as raison car les Imac (surtout depuis le tournesol) ne sont pas vraiment adaptés aux budgets étudiant, et j'ai un budget étudiant.
> Mais je pense plutôt que le haut de gamme tournera autour de 2000 euros



je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi , j'aimerai  que philou ai raison mais j'ai bien peur qu'il soit trop optimiste  . 1000 ¤  c'est le prix de l'  emac  
le bas de gamme tournera sûrement autour de 1200 - 1300  le milieu 1500 - 1700 et le haut 2000-2200
il faudrait aussi que pour une fois , ils pensent à faire les efforts sur la carte graphique


----------



## narcoleptik (23 Juillet 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Que va symboliser le prochain iMac?[...]La machine symbole du sans fil avec clavier souris et airport express pour diffusion de la musique et le surf sur le web tout cela sans fil?[...]


Je ne pense pas que l'Imac 3G sera livré avec un clavier et une souris sans fil de série.
Tout le monde n'a pas envie de penser à changer ses piles ( ou à les recharger) souvent, où alors il faut qu'Apple invente la transmition éléctrique aérienne (ça révolutionnerai le monde mais je ne pense pas que ce soit génial d'un point de vue sanitaire
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## mercutio (23 Juillet 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi , j'aimerai que philou ai raison mais j'ai bien peur qu'il soit trop optimiste . 1000 ¤ c'est le prix de l' emac
> le bas de gamme tournera sûrement autour de 1200 - 1300 le milieu 1500 - 1700 et le haut 2000-2200
> il faudrait aussi que pour une fois , ils pensent à faire les efforts sur la carte graphique


Alors là je t'arr^te tout de suite on aura une gforce fx la même que dans le G5 ou une ati légérement plus puissant mais en 64 mb. Apple va déjà mettre un G5 on doit déjà être content (oui je sais ils sont pas toujours très malins à Cupertino). Il faut espérer qu'ils laissent les entrées/sorties audio (ils avaient retirés l'entrée sur les ibooks, premiers tournesols, G4 audio numerik... et avec airport express et BT, ils seraient capables de retirer la sortie  )


----------



## narcoleptik (23 Juillet 2004)

Je pense que le nouvel Imac entrera une nouvelle fois un peu plus dans l'aire du "HUB" numérique (comment, je ne sais pas trop, nous verrons bien) par contre je crois me souvenir que S. Jobs avait déclaré qu'il ne souhaitais pas que l'ordinateur devienne une télé.

Donc pas de Tuner TV pour l'Imac 3G


----------



## pyxmalion (25 Juillet 2004)

Moi, je l'imagine bien tout sans fil, c'est vrai qu'ils communiquent pas mal là-dessus, Airport Express préfigurant la magie des iMac G5.

J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi il y a tant de nostalgie pour le Cube ? S'il était aussi formidable, pourquoi a t'il été arrété ? Apple n'a pas l'air vraiment décidé à ressortir une machine de ce genre ... En tout cas, il y en a beaucoup qui ne jurent que par le Cube !   :sleep:


----------



## miaou (26 Juillet 2004)

j'adorais le cube et j'en avais vraiment envie, il était super  mais bcp trop cher


----------



## mercutio (26 Juillet 2004)

Le Cube aurait pu être LA machine !


Design à tomber
Faible encombrement
liberté de choisir un écran
possibilité de changer la carte graphique.

C'est vraiment le plus beau coup d'Apple des derni§res années. Mais Apple, trop fière de son bébé l'a mise en vente à un prix exhorbitant. c'est même étonnant que lors de la mise ne vente il n'ait pas mis "only for top manager and petrol sheik" 

Ce n'est donc pas le manque d'engouement pourcette machine qui a causé sa mort prématurée mais le positionnement stratégique de celui-ci.

Ils aurait fait un bundle à l'époque avec le 15" lcd à 1500 euros,il y en aurait eu dans toute les chaumières.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

pyxmalion a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je l'imagine bien tout sans fil, c'est vrai qu'ils communiquent pas mal là-dessus, Airport Express préfigurant la magie des iMac G5.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi il y a tant de nostalgie pour le Cube ? S'il était aussi formidable, pourquoi a t'il été arrété ? Apple n'a pas l'air vraiment décidé à ressortir une machine de ce genre ... En tout cas, il y en a beaucoup qui ne jurent que par le Cube !   :sleep:



De plus il est évolutif. j'en ai récement transformé un: je lui ai greffé un graveur de DVD, un processeur à 1,4Ghz un disque dur de 160 Go et une nouvelle carte graphique et il tourne come une horloge sur le bureau de mon pote


----------



## narcoleptik (26 Juillet 2004)

J'ai vu il y a un petit moment sur macgeneration ou macbidouille, je ne sais plus, une déclaration de S Jobs disant qu'il souhait faire baisser le prix des futurs imac (le prix des Imac G4 etant probablement le frein de leurs ventes) en supprimant le bras articulé (apparement une fortune à fabriquer) et en changeant la matiére de la demi-sphére (qui non seulement se sali vite mais qui en plus coute plus chére que l'alluminium anodisé).
Voila pour l'article.

De plus, combien coute la fabrication d'une carte mére ronde?
Probablement plus qu'une carte mére classique.

Ceci peux nous aiguiller un peu plus dans ce que sera le design du prochain Imac.


----------



## mc_quafton (26 Juillet 2004)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur Spymac il y a déja un moment de sa

http://www.conf.co.jp/new_folder/making/cube_9.html

En gros c'est un cube G4 avec un style PM G5

Bien entendu c'est rien de concret, mais on peut toujours rêver ça ne coûte rien!


----------



## tyler_d (29 Juillet 2004)

peut etre une version Mac du "windows media center", donc pour brancher ou relier sans fils (pour diffuser son contenu) son mac au reste de son matériel....


----------



## nicogala (2 Août 2004)

En regardant les rumeurs précédant la sortie de l'actuel iMac G4 , j'ai trouvé cette attente qui n'est pas si éloignée de ce que l'on attend toujours 3 ans après


----------



## Eric Blair (2 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> En regardant les rumeurs précédant la sortie de l'actuel iMac G4 , j'ai trouvé cette attente qui n'est pas si éloignée de ce que l'on attend toujours 3 ans après



Le futur iMac pourrait plus ou moins ressembler à ça si Apple opte pour le format monobloc... toutefois je pense que cet iMac sera plus fin que celui proposé sur ce fake imaginé quelques années auparavant... ce design manque de "légereté" et ressemble plus à des concepts déjà vus dans le monde PC ... faisons confiance à J. Ive et à son équipe pour nous proposer quelque chose de nettement plus élégant...


----------



## peyret (3 Août 2004)

rassemblons tous les créateurs ! et faisons l'Imac !

lp


----------



## lelavabeau (3 Août 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> rassemblons tous les créateurs ! et faisons l'Imac !
> 
> lp




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh un rectangle magique, et hop pour tout remettre à zéro tu secoues


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> En regardant les rumeurs précédant la sortie de l'actuel iMac G4 , j'ai trouvé cette attente qui n'est pas si éloignée de ce que l'on attend toujours 3 ans après



je pense que le même en plus fin et plus design avec de nouveaux haut-parleurs et de nouveaux clavier et souris serait top!   

il y a aussi ceci : 
1. http://www.applele.com/
2. http://www.design-initiative.de/des...ten/a-imac.html
3. http://forums.appleinsider.com/show...40&pagenumber=3

perso la deuxième possibilité est la plus réaliste, quoi que la troisième...


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je pense que le même en plus fin et plus design avec de nouveaux haut-parleurs et de nouveaux clavier et souris serait top!
> 
> il y a aussi ceci :
> 1. http://www.applele.com/
> ...


 Voici le second lien

 De plus, le forum d'apple insider contient d'autres idées pour le futur imac


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> rassemblons tous les créateurs ! et faisons l'Imac !
> 
> lp


  euh ça, ça existe, ça s'appelle un tablet PC


----------



## tyler_d (4 Août 2004)

sur le forum d'apple insider y'a qd meme pas mal de truc...pas mal justement !


je rigolais en regardant ces pages, j'imaginais steeve jobs en train de regarder toutes ces créations... sur SON nouvel imac g5.......

espéront que ça ne sera pas un "tout intégré" dans l'écran ! (sinon ça risque d'etre galére en cas de panne d'un des éléments..)

et puis, une dalle lcd est qd meme assez chaude, alors y mettre des processeurs et autres carte juste dernière, je ne sais pas si c'est encore techniquement possible ?

ou alors bonjour le ventillo de 90 décibels !


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2004)

Dear Steve va encore nous pondre quelque chose d'exeptionnel avec J. Ives.... et quelque chose qu'on aura jamais pensé, un ptit ovni quoi!
D'ailleurs, il sort quand cet iMac G5? fin août ou debut septembre? peut être que j'aurai la chance de le voir au store de Soho vu que je par peut-être à NYC fin août (?) ...


----------



## Machistador (11 Août 2004)

vous aviez vu cette proposition??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je kiffe completement le rose pour aller avec mon PinkMini  :love: 

A+
Michael


----------



## miaou (11 Août 2004)

ça , ça me plairait bcp  
 (et puisque nous sommes dans le rêve  peut être avec 1 ou 2 emplacements  supplémentaires)


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Le Cube aurait pu être LA machine !



Je me demande si le Cube n'est pas apparu trop tôt...

J'ai plusieurs amis qui bossent sur des Shuttle (Windows) et ils adorent la machine. Ils me disent : tu la mets où tu veux, tu la déplaces sans problèmes d'un bureau à l'autre.


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

Sûr que si un tel cube sort, je l'achète ! Mais ce cube-là aurait sans doute
 de quoi ventiler le living-room contrairement à son aîné plastique ...


----------



## miaou (11 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si le Cube n'est pas apparu trop tôt...



il est surtout apparu trop cher


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

Doukil vient, ce Cube anodisé ?

 Ce qui serait pas mal, IMHO, ce serait de faire une sorte de Shuttle/Mac.
 Simple et pas trop cher. Avec ou sans écran. Et une config sympa de
 départ. Par exemple 512 MB RAM d'entrée, histoire de montrer que l'on
 s'intéresse aux gens, quoi. On ajoute un DD 80 G + AE extrême et BT.
 Pour la carte graphique, je n'y connais rien, disons kèkchoz pour pouvoir
 jouer aisément.
 à 600 euros, c'est jouable, non ?

 Peut-être même faudrait-il qu'Apple évite le "design too much", qui ennuie
 plus qu'autre chose les professionnels (hors Arts Graphiques). Simple, de bon
 goût et pas trop tape-à-l'oeil.

 eb


----------



## ederntal (11 Août 2004)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Et une config sympa de
> départ. Par exemple 512 MB RAM d'entrée, histoire de montrer que l'on
> ...




Lol une bonne grosse config comme ça moins cher que l'eMac... vise + les 1200 euros ;-) (avec un G5)
Sinon j'adore ce cube, et ils pourraients faire une version basique de 5 couleurs et une version "classe" blanche à la ipod/ipod mini

On nage en plein délire... Je suis sur que l'iMac final ne sera pas aussi surprenant que ces cube!


----------



## Machistador (11 Août 2004)

ces cubes n'ont rien de surprenant vu que le cube a deja ete sorti (je vois bien les detracteurs : ("ils se renouvellent pas chez apple"). il n'y a pas grand chose de nouveau sur ces cubes, ils nous font kiffer, c tout. 

A+
Michael


----------



## mercutio (11 Août 2004)

Et un Cube² blue pour moi !!


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Lol une bonne grosse config comme ça moins cher que l'eMac... vise + les 1200 euros ;-) (avec un G5)
> Sinon j'adore ce cube, et ils pourraients faire une version basique de 5 couleurs et une version "classe" blanche à la ipod/ipod mini
> 
> On nage en plein délire... Je suis sur que l'iMac final ne sera pas aussi surprenant que ces cube!


  Si grosse que ca, la config ? Un disque 80 GB, c'est pas grand chose. Et 512 MB RAM, ces
  temps-ci, ce n'est pas trop demander non plus ? D'accord pour AExt./BT. Il suffira d'acheter
  plus tard une AExp. Quant à BT, on s'en passera. Bon ! à combien d'euros je suis maintenant ?

 Je suis allé voir chez DELL, bin, chuis pas sûr qu'elle soit si chère, cette config.


----------



## olidev (13 Août 2004)

Bon, c'est mal barré pour ceux qui (comme moi) ne souhaitaient pas un All in One :-(

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/imacg5specs.html

 J'attends de voir avant de juger mais la carte mère derrière l'écran ... bof !!


----------



## olidev (13 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est mal barré pour ceux qui (comme moi) ne souhaitaient pas un All in One :-(
> 
> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/imacg5specs.html
> 
> J'attends de voir avant de juger mais la carte mère derrière l'écran ... bof !!


 
 Pour compléter l'info, ils disent que ça se rapproche de ça :


----------



## Nathalex (13 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter l'info, ils disent que ça se rapproche de ça :



Et pour être encore plus précis, ils indiquent tout de même  : "il n'est pas juste de comparer le nouvel iMac avec le Sony mais c'est le truc dont il est le plus proche" (doit-on comprendre "le moins loin" ?  )


----------



## mercutio (13 Août 2004)

Je crois qu'on peut s'y fier, le style monobloc "farde" on s'en doutait, un G5 sous cadencé aussi, la 5200 ultra, les 256 ram et 80 GO ça colle avec le positionnement des powermacs. Le prix plus ou moins équivalent aussi.

Bref c'est pas la gloire si ce n'est que le design sera à tomber. Mais est-ce si important ?

Peut-être aura-t-on des surprises au niveau:
clavier et souris sans fil, entrée-sortie son optique, entrée-sortie vidéo analogique ? 
HISTOIRE d'avoir pour une fois une machine ultra complète. 


Reste à espérer un shuttle pour pénétrer le marché en parrallèle à l'imac...


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

naas le 15/07 a dit:
			
		

> :bon serieusement si c'est un g5, et ça l'est, je vois bien un design a la g5PM pour le refroidir, une grille avec des trous et une circulation d'air verticale pour virer le ventilo, genre "non pas le bruit de l'emac"
> on peux penser par exemple a un ecran avec a l'arriere le g5 radiateur ordinateur imac
> et devant l'ecran en partie basse le lecteur dvd


 ah ah ah j'avais raison


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

Que pensez vous de ce projet d'HP du tout en un??


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

nul ! la souris a 3 boutons et une molette    j'le trouve pas mal, mais c'est quoi le truc à gauche ??


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

Je sais pas mais le clavier a l'air trop épais... Comme l'écran !

 Mais bon, le design est sympa pour un PC !


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> l


 :love: Apple sort ça, ça fait un carnage ! Je revends mon iMac sur le champ 

 C'est trop beau, franchement en notation : :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nul ! la souris a 3 boutons et une molette    j'le trouve pas mal, mais c'est quoi le truc à gauche ??


 Il semblerait que ce soit un... "combiné telephonique" si vous souhaitez plus d'infos (j'oblige personne car c'est un projet de 2003 HP-Cro$oft...) vous pouvez lire cet article intitulé "le mac de microsoft" (qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre)


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Août 2004)

ca le ferait ca


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Et ou sont un tout les composants


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ca le ferait ca



c'est clair, ça le ferait!!!

a part la carte graphique, un vrai monstre!


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, ça le ferait!!!
> 
> a part la carte graphique, un vrai monstre!


 
oui la carte graphique c'est vraiment une belle crotte, et aussi ya pas interet à avoir que 256mo de RAM, sans quoi faudra pétitionner


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2004)

les 256de ram c'est une certitude... c'est mesquin, mais on peut y remédier facilement!

par contre la carte graphique...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> oui la carte graphique c'est vraiment une belle crotte, et aussi ya pas interet à avoir que 256mo de RAM, sans quoi faudra pétitionner


On connaît malheureusement apple  .
Quand il y'a moyen de faire des économies quelque part ils le font


----------



## Surfer Libre (15 Août 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ca le ferait ca


Probablement la déduction la plus évidente selon les dernières rumeurs en cours.

Pourtant, ce modèle manque cruellement de personnalité par rapport aux dalles G5. Le iMac se doit d'avoir son identité propre. 
Donc j'en conclus que ce montage a oublié l'essentiel... que l'on pourrait appeler le"one more thing".


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> les 256de ram c'est une certitude... c'est mesquin, mais on peut y remédier facilement!
> 
> par contre la carte graphique...


je peux pas croire qu'ils puissent oser vendre une bécane censée être "haut de gamme" avec seulement 256mo.


----------



## Surfer Libre (15 Août 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas croire qu'ils puissent oser vendre une bécane censée être "haut de gamme" avec seulement 256mo.


Quand on voit les cartes graphiques sur les PM G5... on en déduit qu'Apple est capable de toutes les mesquineries pour préserver ses marges. :king:


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit les cartes graphiques sur les PM G5... on en déduit qu'Apple est capable de toutes les mesquineries pour préserver ses marges. :king:


yes ba le modele 20" Superdrive il a pas interet à faire bcp plus de 2000¤ sans quoi Apple risque de passer un hiver rude


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Il sera à mon avis un peu plus cher car c'est une nouveauté.
Heureusement qu'ils ont les iPods


----------



## Surfer Libre (15 Août 2004)

Le prix de l'iMac haut de gamme ne pose pas trop de problème vu que la clientèle à laquelle il se destinne est prête à faire un effort financier pour un meilleur équipement. Ce qui m'inquète est la carte graphique de m----e qui est prévue par thinksecret. Apple a intérêt à proposer des options en BTO... (pour faire la koie des revendeurs)

Par contre le prix d'attaque de la gamme sur l'iMac 17" se doit d'être très compétitif. De nombreux clients (la majorité) n'auront que cette alternative pour accéder à la génération G5.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Le prix de l'iMac haut de gamme ne pose pas trop de problème vu que la clientèle à laquelle il se destinne est prête à faire un effort financier pour un meilleur équipement. Ce qui m'inquète est la carte graphique de m----e qui est prévue par thinksecret. Apple a intérêt à proposer des options en BTO... (pour faire la koie des revendeurs)
> 
> Par contre le prix d'attaque de la gamme sur l'iMac 17" se doit d'être très compétitif. De nombreux clients (la majorité) n'auront que cette alternative pour accéder à la génération G5.


 Tout à fait d'accord. Par contre, à moins d'être masso, Apple ne mettra jamais cette carte graphique ! Entre l'ancien et le nouvelle iMac, c'est GeForceFX 5200 et GeForceFX 5200 Ultra.... Nan sérieusement, il faut qu'Apple arrête d'abuser.

 L'iMac est le modèle phare d'Apple... Comme la Golf chez VW ! Il faut qu'ils pensent aux nostalgiques des premiers iMac et aux futurs switchers, très attentifs à la configuration matérielle !


----------



## mandrax_fr (15 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Par contre, à moins d'être masso, Apple ne mettra jamais cette carte graphique ! Entre l'ancien et le nouvelle iMac, c'est GeForceFX 5200 et GeForceFX 5200 Ultra.... Nan sérieusement, il faut qu'Apple arrête d'abuser.


pire que ca, c'était deja une GeForce FX 5200 ultra avec les anciens iMac


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

Moi qui croyait que j'avais une GeForceFX 5200 "tout court"

Bon ben c'est impossible qu'ils remettent la même ou alors ils ont bu pendant leurs brain-storming


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac est le modèle phare d'Apple... Comme la Golf chez VW !



Espérons qu'il marche mieux que la nouvelle Golf.


----------



## Machistador (15 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Espérons qu'il marche mieux que la nouvelle Golf.



C'est clair      

A+
Michael


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyait que j'avais une GeForceFX 5200 "tout court"
> 
> Bon ben c'est impossible qu'ils remettent la même ou alors ils ont bu pendant leurs brain-storming


Et pour compléter le tableau, on peut préciser que c'était déjà la carte du iMac G4 17" sortis il y a 1 an, à l'époque déjà elle n'était pas au top pour les jeux exigeants et applis 3D entre autres...

Pour avoir testé l'année dernière cette carte sur un iMac 20" avec un banal jeu de Roller Skate en résolution 1024x768 seulement avec toutes les options graphiques décochées (le jeu ne démarrait pas avec les options), l'image était tellement saccadée que le jeu était absolument impraticable a moins de descendre dans des résolutions grossières et en amputant le jeu de toutes ses possibilitées.   

Alors nous resservir cette vieille carte graphique qui était le point faible des modèles précédents est tout à fait incompréhensible sur un iMac G5 dit "haut de gamme"! Pas étonnant que les éditeurs prennent le mac de haut. Et l'argument du prix est misérable tant la différence serait minime pour avoir mieux.

A mon avis Steeve Jobs fait semblant d'être malade tellement il a honte d'avoir à présenter les nouveaux iMac G5 dotés de cartes graphiques aussi minables.  :mouais:


----------



## decoris (16 Août 2004)

pour les derniers imac, on peut encore lire sur le site d'apple
"la plateforme idéale pour le jeux"...

alors bon, t'imagines, là on aura droit, avec l'imac G5, au moins à : 
"la machine ultime pour les jeux ultra-réalistes"


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Août 2004)

D'après le site Apple, même la carte du eMac est au top pour jouer aux jeux derniers cris.

Leur baratin en la matière vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :
"Derrière ce superbe écran CRT se cache une carte graphique ATI Radeon 9200 dédiée avec 32 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR (Dedicated Double Data Rate). La carte Radeon offre des performances 2D, 3D et vidéo hors pair, fonctionnalité que vous apprécierez particulièrement pour monter vos films dans iMovie ou pour jouer au dernier Unreal Tournament."

La surpuissante carte des iMac G4 aurait elle servie à réaliser les effets spéciaux des derniers films Pixar?!! :love: 

Lors du passage du iMac G3 à l'iMac G4 la carte graphique avait doublé de puissance. Faudra t-il attendre les iMac G6 pour passer à la vitesse supérieure? La farce semble douteuse...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Ou pour un upgrade ultèrieur


----------



## minime (16 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pour les derniers imac, on peut encore lire sur le site d'apple
> "la plateforme idéale pour le jeux"...



J'espère que tu ne prends pas tout ce que disent les fabricants au premier degré, parce que c'est du marketing. Voir sur le site Nvidia : « _Le NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 prend en charge les dernières technologies graphiques, offre une puissance accrue pour un jeu plus rapide, blablabla&#8230;_ ». Faut pas s'arrêter à ça. 

Apple a un palmarès très fourni en matière de cartes graphiques bas de gamme, mais pour un écran 20" il faudrait au moins une 5700 en option, quelque chose dans ce genre.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

les enfants, je vous sent aigris, ça va pas c'est lundi ?   pour un peu on dirait le forum des râleurs  :rateau: vous vous rendez pas compte vous pourriez avoir un DELL  ! bon je sais c'est lundi mais quand meme  :love: 

alors cet imac il va être joli ou pas ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les enfants, je vous sent aigris, ça va pas c'est lundi ?   pour un peu on dirait le forum des râleurs  :rateau: vous vous rendez pas compte vous pourriez avoir un DELL  ! bon je sais c'est lundi mais quand meme  :love:


Le pire des cauchemards pour commencer la semaine:
Avoir un Dell avec une carte graphique de mac et un design HP. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

:love:


----------



## mercutio (16 Août 2004)

Je n'ose imaginer....


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ca le ferait ca


Ouais, pas mal du tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vous vous rendez pas compte vous pourriez avoir un DELL  !



Mon dieu :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## mikoo (16 Août 2004)

Le nouvel iMac, très vintage !!!


----------



## tyler_d (17 Août 2004)

trop classe !

on peut déja le commander sur l'apple store ????


ha merde.... 11 semaines de délais de livraison...


----------



## Surfer Libre (17 Août 2004)

Ceux qui ont passé commande dans les années 70 commencent à être livré.   
Par contre ils attendent encore les rouleaux encreurs...


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (17 Août 2004)

Le mac va changer de couleur en fonction de quoi ? l'arrivée d'un mail ? le type de musique ?


----------



## olidev (17 Août 2004)

Voici encore un autre concept intéressant :






 Pour ma part, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire, soit c'est le coup de coeur et j'achète début septembre l'iMac G5, soit j'économise encore pour l'achat d'un PowerMac G5, d'ici là, qui sait peut être que la prochaine révision pointera le bout de son nez ... une chose est sur, mon prochain écran sera un 20", c'est trop comfortable :love:


----------



## mercutio (17 Août 2004)

Je dois dire qu'un proto comme celui-là me mettrait sur le cul... Enfin un imac classe, les 2 anciennes versions tapaient un peu trop dans le gadget !!


----------



## Machistador (17 Août 2004)

:love: :love: :love: on dirait une BO :love: :love: :love: 


Il est plus beau que le proto avec le socle mais bon pour l'instant mon prefere est le cube en 5 couleur, allez un chti "one more thing" de fin de keynote de sa mere  

A+
Michael


----------



## olidev (17 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire qu'un proto comme celui-là me mettrait sur le cul... Enfin un imac classe, les 2 anciennes versions tapaient un peu trop dans le gadget !!


 Les derniers modèles brillent pas leurs sobriété et leurs élégance, ont peut donc s'attendre à quelque chose de pas du tout tape à l'oeil il me semble.


----------



## olidev (17 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: on dirait une BO :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Il est plus beau que le proto avec le socle mais bon pour l'instant mon prefere est le cube en 5 couleur, allez un chti "one more thing" de fin de keynote de sa mere
> ...


 Moi aussi, je voudrais ce cube ... mais bon, un responsable d'Apple Europ a dit il me semble qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveau cube  ... triste, je n'avais pas encore switché à cette époque. :hein:


----------



## Machistador (17 Août 2004)

enfin y a un truc qui va pas quand meme quand on y reflechi, ca ferait 2 imacs : 2 coques differentes pour adapter aux deux ecrans, ca fait chaud ca en production, non?

Tout en un ne veut peut etre pas dire monobloc, voir l'imac G4 il n'y avait que l'ecran qui changeait pas la machine est surtout pas l'implantation des composants. Le pere nick n'a pas été ultra precis sur le design apres tout 

A+
Michael


----------



## olidev (17 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> enfin y a un truc qui va pas quand meme quand on y reflechi, ca ferait 2 imacs : 2 coques differentes pour adapter aux deux ecrans, ca fait chaud ca en production, non?


 ça ne change pas beaucoup, même si l'écran est séparé il faut quand même 2 coques différentes pour les 2 types d'écrans, il faut juste un petit peu plus de plastique (ou d'alu, ou de magneisum, ou de fonte, ou de ...) mais bon, au prix ou il vont nous le vendre


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: on dirait une BO :love: :love: :love:


ah un amateur de belles choses  .... oui c'est vrai que cela ressemble fortement a du design bang & olufsen, j'aimerais bien, sauf peut être l'angle qui parit trop vertical...
mais clairement d'un point de vue design cela serait magnifique


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Voici encore un autre concept intéressant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si c'est cela, c'est clair que je me précipite...sur un imac G4........ 
(ça ressemble à un téléviseur philips, là, nan?  )


----------



## JB (17 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si c'est cela, c'est clair que je me précipite...sur un imac G4........
> (ça ressemble à un téléviseur philips, là, nan?  )


Quoi ? Il est pas beau mon téléviseur Philips ?:mouais:


----------



## Surfer Libre (17 Août 2004)

Ce montage posté par Olidev est très proche du concept iMac G3. Une Sorte de eMac Alu.
Cependant je n'adhère pas à ce design qui est pour moi un retour en arrière par rapport à l'iMac G4. Impossible d'orienter l'écran d'un millimètre!

Par contre l'autre montage qui ressemble à un écran de G5 en plus mastoc  et lourdingue pourrait avoir l'avantage de désolidariser l'écran du pied pour par exemple fixer l'iMac sur un mur...

Deux fausses pistes à mon avis même s'il est possible qu'il y ai quelque convergences avec le "one more thing" du 31 aout.


----------



## Machistador (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah un amateur de belles choses  .... oui c'est vrai que cela ressemble fortement a du design bang & olufsen, j'aimerais bien, sauf peut être l'angle qui parit trop vertical...
> mais clairement d'un point de vue design cela serait magnifique



Moi je sens bien  ce style mais avec un socle orientable et avec la conectique en bas du socle, ca pourait etre magnifique et pratique

Grrrrrrr, j'en peux plus d'attendre le 31 :love:  :love:  :love: 


A+
Michael


----------



## Surfer Libre (18 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrrrr, j'en peux plus d'attendre le 31 :love:  :love:  :love:



idem  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mercutio (18 Août 2004)

Que c'est gai se spéculer quand même, et je suis vraiment content de retourner à l'Apple expo, je vais être tout émoustillé :love: 

Pour revenir à nos moutons, Olivdev, tu nous as parlé qu'un responsable d'Apple France t'as dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de retour du cube, seulement un monobloc.

Pourtant les gars d'Apple doivent quand même savoir que le monobloc n'est pas la solution et qu'il faudrait une alternative dans la gamme.  QUID ?? à moins qu'ils soient tous aveuglés par J.Y et S.J.


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2004)

J'avais pensé à une design très proche du 20th Anniversary Mac (Spartacus), avec le cd qui sort par le haut ou les cotés, les hauts parleurs placé de la même façon et un clavier qu'on peut ranger en dessous du mac avec une nouvelle souris détachable et sans fils avec une molette cliquable. Et bien sur un superbe écran (non orientable je pense) et un superbe design comme d'habitude.

Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2004)

@Mikoo
 D'après le DePlume qui va bien, ça devrait ressembler à ça sauf qu'il n'y aura pas de souris sans fil (trop cher pour un truc à 2000¤).
 Mais je pense aussi que  Ive va nous pondre un truc de  ouf et que je vais faire des pointes d'un bout à l'autre de l'Apple Expo après l'avoir vu..


----------



## Aurelien_ (18 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir à nos moutons, Olivdev, tu nous as parlé qu'un responsable d'Apple France t'as dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de retour du cube, seulement un monobloc.




C'est pas un responsable Apple France, c'est notre Directeur Général Apple France, Europe Centrale et Moyen-Orient qui répondait il y a quelques mois sur un chat un "non" très clair à l'éventuel retour du cube... Au moins on est fixé là dessus...

Il n'a pas aprlé de monobloc mais je ne vois pas pourquoi l'iMac ne serait pas un monobloc: iMac G3 et G4 l'étaient! Le G5 le sera aussi!


----------



## Machistador (18 Août 2004)

je kiffe le cd par le haut, trop classios :love:

Il faut quand meme que cet imac ait un peu de coffre, les gens sont rassurés quand c un peu volumineux.

Le design à la spartacus, je pense pas vu que l'ecran devrait etre le seul element en facade (d'ailleurs je croit pas à la fente cd en facade comme le proto ci dessus).

Moi je le verrai plutot comme les nouveaux tft avec conectique dans le socle, cd par le haut et une belle pomme à l'arriere, bien grosse et lumineuse. Le neon cameleon pourait etre dans le clavier et la souris.

Je reve de cette molette cliquable à la ipod sur la souris, ce serait tellement plus chouette que de devoir racheter une souris à molette.

domage que je ne sache pas dessiner  

A+
Michael


----------



## tyler_d (18 Août 2004)

> Moi je le verrai plutot comme les nouveaux tft avec conectique dans le socle, cd par le haut et une belle pomme à l'arriere, bien grosse et lumineuse. Le neon cameleon pourait etre dans le clavier et la souris.


effectivement ça serait terrible....


13 days to go !


----------



## mercutio (18 Août 2004)

Plus que 13 jours ?  oh lala   mais j'ai rien à me mettre....


----------



## miaou (18 Août 2004)

même avant    
il y aura bien un site de rumeurs  ( bien informé ) qui dévoilera tout  3 ou 4 jours avant


----------



## olidev (18 Août 2004)

Dans le style "All In One", IBM a aussi quelques machines dans son catalogue, au bureau j'ai 2 modèles équivalents à ceux-ci :



















  Ce sont des Céléron à 2Ghz et l'écran est tactile.

  Nulle doute que de toute manière, le design sera plus réussi  enfin le principe est le même que ce qui est annoncé par ThinkSecret (U.C. derrière l'écran)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style "All In One", IBM a aussi quelques machines dans son catalogue, au bureau j'ai 2 modèles équivalents à ceux-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  que c'est laid...


----------



## Machistador (18 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: que c'est laid...


non, sans rire    

A+
Michael


----------



## tyler_d (18 Août 2004)

c'est pas pour utiliser en tant que "caisse" dans un magasin ce "truc" là ???

dans le style MONOBLOC on ne peut pas faire mieux... je suis déja surpris que l'écran pivote...


----------



## olidev (18 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour utiliser en tant que "caisse" dans un magasin ce "truc" là ???
> 
> dans le style MONOBLOC on ne peut pas faire mieux... je suis déja surpris que l'écran pivote...


 Oui, c'est principalement fait pour placer sur un comptoir.


----------



## Machistador (18 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour utiliser en tant que "caisse" dans un magasin ce "truc" là ???
> 
> dans le style MONOBLOC on ne peut pas faire mieux... je suis déja surpris que l'écran pivote...


Tout à fait et l'ecran doit faire le tour complet pour montrer le prix au client : "Coooooooobiennnnnn????"
et on ne rembourse pas  

A+
Michael


----------



## olidev (18 Août 2004)

Et un de plus :












 Mais qui sera le plus proche de la réalité ?


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Et un de plus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heureusement que ce n'est pas le responsable du design apple:mouais: ...moi j'aurais vraiment bien aimé que ce soit un cube, mais apparemment, c'est mort


----------



## Machistador (18 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Et un de plus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non, tu t'es gourré, ca c'est un ipodMéga    

C un de ceux qui me plait le moins

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2004)

La disparition annoncée de l'emac  annonce peut-être l'arrivée prochaine d'un nouveau concept (Itablet, Cube, Flying Toaster à roulettes ?).
 En tout cas,  c'est sympa de voir que les ex-designers de Volvo ont retrouvé du travail chez IBM (admirez ces courbes élégamment tracées à la rêgle...)


----------



## mercutio (18 Août 2004)

Où as tu lu que l'emac allait disparaître ? 


C'est certainement pas l'imac qui va remplacer le crénau entrée de gamme.


----------



## olidev (18 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que ce n'est pas le responsable du design apple:mouais: ...moi j'aurais vraiment bien aimé que ce soit un cube, mais apparemment, c'est mort


 Moi aussi, et je suis persuadé qu'Apple ferait un tabac  actuelement en sortant un cube ... mais pourquoi ils n'écoutent pas la demande  

 L'eMac ne devrait pas exister, l'iMac est la pour ça, il faudrait juste un modèle entre l'iMac et le PowerMac ... 

 Peut-on espérer dans un avenir proche une gamme homogène de ce type :

 - iMac G5 TFT 17" ou 20" (monobloc) entre 999 ¤ et 2100 ¤
 - iCube G5 (sans écran) entre 999 ¤ et  1800 ¤
 - PowerMac G5 entre entre 2100 ¤ et 3000 ¤

 :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Et un de plus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'aime bien. Il devrait être encore un peu plus épuré mais c'est sympa comme proto.
C'est la trop grande partie en dessous de l'écran qui me gène.
En fait j'aimerais un écran comme les nouveau écrans Apple et c'est tout, rien d'autre.


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu lu que l'emac allait disparaître ?
> 
> 
> C'est certainement pas l'imac qui va remplacer le crénau entrée de gamme.



Un Imac Education à 1300$, ça va pas faire du bien à l'emac. Emac dont tonton Jobs n'est pas un fervent défenseur.
Les portables se divisent en deux grandes familles, Ibook et Powerbook, et ça marche plutôt bien. Apple va peut être simplifier sa gamme Mac dans le même sens.
Bien sur, tout ça n'est qu'une rumeur fondée sur des éléments aussi solides et scientifiques que la vitesse du vent, le degré d'hygrométrie de mon verre de whisky (j'ai mis un glaçon...) et mon immense expérience de macuser (huit mois déjà)


----------



## decoris (18 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Un Imac Education à 1300$, ça va pas faire du bien à l'emac.



l'emac éducation équivalent est quand même à 700¤TTC.. faut pas pousser non plus!


----------



## trevise (18 Août 2004)

Vais changer mon whisky alors, me fait voir des hallucinations...


----------



## mercutio (19 Août 2004)

Je me disais aussi...  


au fait ton whisky, glenfiddish ou jack ?


----------



## Machistador (19 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Vais changer mon whisky alors, me fait voir des hallucinations...


depuis quand les teletubbies boivent du whisky?    

A+
Michael

P.S. euh... oui... je suis dehors


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

Il paraitrait que l'iMac serait séparé, un écran et une tour     

Serait ce possible,  ? Auraient ils pété les plombs en californie ???


----------



## Machistador (19 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Il paraitrait que l'iMac serait séparé, un écran et une tour
> 
> Serait ce possible,  ? Auraient ils pété les plombs en californie ???


Agadatéhévision épidor    

Non serieux t'as lu ca ou?


----------



## Machistador (19 Août 2004)

ICube Powwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaa  









Sans dec' c le plus bo


----------



## miaou (19 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> [Sans dec' c le plus bo



oui mais c'est du rêve ......


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est du rêve ......



peut etre pas ??


----------



## tyler_d (19 Août 2004)

> heureusement que ce n'est pas le responsable du design apple:mouais: ...


 
 




> oui mais c'est du rêve ......


 
ne connaissez-vous pas ce célébre dictons : "j'en ai révé, apple l'a fait ?"

Non ?

_(If you're looking for me, I'm already outside....)_


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

Ah ah oui mais hélas si ils me faisait tous ce dont je reve !!!   )


----------



## Machistador (19 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah oui mais hélas si ils me faisait tous ce dont je reve !!!   )


Helas pour toi Jobs se prenomme steeve   

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (19 Août 2004)

@Mercutio
 Ni Glen, ni Jack, Knockando (je te le conseille vivement)
 @Machistador
 Les télétubbies, je sais pas, mais le Tick, lui, peut tout faire : c'est un super-héros

 Au fait, santé à tous, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## JB (19 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Helas pour toi Jobs se prenomme steeve


Alors celle-là, elle est énorme


----------



## gaban (19 Août 2004)

salut!
Suite  un achat/caprice pour ma copine  sur ebay (un imac dv 400) que j' ai up gradé avec un maxtor 80 Go et une petite barette de 256 MO, le tout tournant incroyablement bien (pour l' engin!), voilà mon premier post:

Comme je suis un peu amoureux de cette machine, et un peu décut de l' emac esthétiquement, j' ai fait des recherches sur le design potentiel de l' imac g5 et je suis tombé sur ça:
pas mal!


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2004)

Présentiment?? J'ai eu une kernel panic (ca faisait 1 ans que j'en avais pas eu) quand je regardait ceci sur theappplecollection.com :

Édité par MiniMe : merci de mettre un lien vers les images grand format, sinon ça casse la mise en page du forum.


----------



## ederntal (19 Août 2004)

Ouch!!!! Que c'est beau!!!

Mais ou sont les ventilo du G5 ;-)


----------



## Piewhy (19 Août 2004)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> Suite un achat/caprice pour ma copine sur ebay (un imac dv 400) que j' ai up gradé avec un maxtor 80 Go et une petite barette de 256 MO, le tout tournant incroyablement bien (pour l' engin!), voilà mon premier post:
> 
> Comme je suis un peu amoureux de cette machine, et un peu décut de l' emac esthétiquement, j' ai fait des recherches sur le design potentiel de l' imac g5 et je suis tombé sur ça:
> pas mal!


 C'était un projet pour l'imac 2 (celui qui sera remplacé en septembre) on en sera pas la je pense pour l'imac G5.... 

 encore quelques jours de patience


----------



## Machistador (19 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Présentiment?? J'ai eu une kernel panic (ca faisait 1 ans que j'en avais pas eu) quand je regardait ceci sur theappplecollection.com :



Je kiffe la souris à roulette, elle est trop belle, par contre l'ecran est 4/3, alors que les nouveaux seront panoramiques

A+
Michael


----------



## gaban (20 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> C'était un projet pour l'imac 2 (celui qui sera remplacé en septembre) on en sera pas la je pense pour l'imac G5....
> 
> encore quelques jours de patience



Ben il ressemblera pas  l' image que j' ai posté? Ben dommage, je trouvais qu' il avait de la gueule!
Parcontre, l' image postée par Mikoo ne me plait pas trop...on dirait mon ancien portable packard bell! 
Je compte sur apple pour sortir un truc plus original que l' emac (trop asceptiser à mon gout!) et plus proche de leur ligne esthétique actuelle.
En tout cas, j' ai hate!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (20 Août 2004)

il devrait être blanc aussi (comme le pied de l'isight 2) ?


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> il devrait être blanc aussi (comme le pied de l'isight 2) ?


oui je pense, le code couleur c'est blanc pour l'entrée de gamme et gris pour le haute de gamme, donc blanc   100% sûr


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Je verrai bien un blanc comme l'iPod G4


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

Ce qui me chagrine c'est l'absence de mise a jour des infos de nick et l'absence totale de photos, rien depuis le 13   soit une semaine bijar vous avez dit bizar


----------



## kitetrip (20 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui je pense, le code couleur c'est blanc pour l'entrée de gamme et gris pour le haute de gamme, donc blanc  100% sûr


Le must serait qu'Apple ressorte des iMacs en couleur comme la premiere génération


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (20 Août 2004)

puisque le design tournesol est pas encore passé de mode, qu'il doit être blanc, on se rapprocherait pas du design actuel ? avec un gros ventilo en plus bien sur.


----------



## trevise (20 Août 2004)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> puisque le design tournesol est pas encore passé de mode, qu'il doit être blanc, on se rapprocherait pas du design actuel ? avec un gros ventilo en plus bien sur.


 A priori, il semblerait que Apple ne soit pas très chaud à l'idée de continuer le concept tournesol (le bras coûterait trop cher)
 Mais bon, comme je suis persuadé qu'on aura une énorme surprise le 31, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Machistador (20 Août 2004)

5 couleurs dispo, comme les 5 doigts de la main et euh... comment dire.... comme les 5 minis  

Pink For Me Please et en boite cubique (je me fait un trip lara fabian : j'y crois encooooooooreeeee  ) :love: :love:

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (20 Août 2004)

Je t'aimeuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Machistador (20 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aimeuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Attendons de voir cet imac avant de lui dire ca  

Alle j'te met un ptit coup d'boule 

A+
Michael


----------



## fissunix (20 Août 2004)

Juste un petit clin d'oeil pour Jonathan Ive 

http://www.leftofsix.com/design/multimedia/01/iveLoadme.html


----------



## JB (20 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui je pense, le code couleur c'est blanc pour l'entrée de gamme et gris pour le haute de gamme, donc blanc  100% sûr


Je suis pas si sûr... en général, à chaque grosse rupture de génération, il y a rupture de couleur : PM G3 bleu&blanc > PM G4 Gris > PM G5 métal
              iMac G3 bleu puis couleur > iMac G4 blanc...

En plus, l'eMac est de l'entrée de gamme, mais l'iMac l'est-il aussi ? Ca se discute un peu je trouve, quoi que du point de vue Apple.

Allez, je vais être cool, je te laisse Blanc à 50% sûr, métal à 25% et surprise à 25%


----------



## ederntal (20 Août 2004)

fissunix a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit clin d'oeil pour Jonathan Ive
> 
> http://www.leftofsix.com/design/multimedia/01/iveLoadme.html



Même si il n'y a pas énormément de contenu... Je trouve la mise en page de ce site sublime!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

fissunix a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit clin d'oeil pour Jonathan Ive
> 
> http://www.leftofsix.com/design/multimedia/01/iveLoadme.html


Quelqu'un a son numéro de téléphone qu'on lui demande à quoi va ressembler l'iMac G5


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

et j'oublié ! c'est vraie que son site et ... simple mais exellent !!


----------



## Piewhy (20 Août 2004)

Voici le proto présenté sur mac4ever rassemblant toute les rumeurs credibles LOL







 Surtout le Unnecessery Sig  

 attendons!


----------



## mc_quafton (21 Août 2004)

Hum..... Non mais c'est génial comme truc sa! 

Avec sa au moins on est sur que tout le monde sera content!!!!!! Et tout le monde aura se qu'il veut.  

Pour ma part, j'en veux un tout de suite!!!!!


----------



## minime (21 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter l'info, ils disent que ça se rapproche de ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sur les photos il est souvent présenté de face ou de 3/4 avant.






Mais on comprend mieux de quoi il s'agit avec une vue de côté.






J'espère qu'ils se ressemblent "de loin" (sur le principe général : composants derrière l'écran), que le clavier n'est pas intégré, etc.


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

>


Faut aller jusqu'au bout de la logique et mettre le commentaire de Mac4Ever : 
La source est ici... 
Et flo (ici) écrit :


			
				Flo(Mac4Ever) a dit:
			
		

> A moins de deux semaines de l'AppleExpo, Chris Seibold (Apple Matters), nous dévoile l'iMac G5 ou du moins ce à quoi il ressemblerait si toutes les rumeurs se révélaient exactes.
> 
> Il inclurait alors*: (dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre (suisse))
> 
> ...









- Bah, le ridicule ne tue pas  
- Il en fait pas réfléchir non plus ​


----------



## minime (21 Août 2004)

Il avait bien compris qu'il s'agit d'un bloubiboulga à forte tendance satirique, t'inquiète pas. Il n'y a qu'à voir la gueule du truc et les annotations contradictoires.


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Mais on comprend mieux de quoi il s'agit avec une vue de côté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais alors vraiment de loin :affraid:, comment nick a pu laisser ça sur son site, il degage la même sensation aérienne que le premier portable d'apple  

bon je prends le principe (en fait au lieu d'une boule d'un pied articulé et un écran tu as un bloc et un ecran hein   bonjour la révolution en design  ) mais alors en vraiment mieux  :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ils se ressemblent "de loin" (sur le principe général : composants derrière l'écran), que le clavier n'est pas intégré, etc.



Oh my god qu'est ce que c'est moche!!!! en plus avec le clavier qui se déplie ça frole le ridicule. Dear J. Ive va nous pondre un truc qui ne sera pas du tout mais pas du tout comparable à cette "chose" de Sony. 
Reste à savoir la couleur (qui doit se différencier du G5 vu que l'iMac est grand public). Moi je vois bien un retour des couleurs (celles de l'iPod mini) avec une édition limité noir et blanc à Noël. Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## trevise (21 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Sur les photos il est souvent présenté de face ou de 3/4 avant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

En fait qui se veut portable et qui ne l'est pas mais qui n'est pas non plus un ordinateur de bureau.
En fait il a pas trouvé sa voie


----------



## minime (21 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Mais la cerise sur le gateau, pour un engin qui se veut transportable dans toute la maison (d'où le clavier intégré), c'est le poids : 13 kgs !



L'iMac G4 pesait déjà ±10 kg, et même 18,2 kg pour le modèle 20" (specs Apple), à cause du moniteur. Je crois qu'il y avait même un contre-poids dans la base pour éviter qu'il pique du nez. Par contre on pouvait l'attraper par le cou, à première vue je ne saurais pas trop comment attraper le Vaio.


----------



## trevise (21 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G4 pesait déjà ±10 kg, et même 18,2 kg pour le modèle 20" (specs Apple), à cause du moniteur. Je crois qu'il y avait même un contre-poids dans la base pour éviter qu'il pique du nez. Par contre on pouvait l'attraper par le cou, à première vue je ne saurais pas trop comment attraper le Vaio.


 Sauf que l'Imac ne prétend pas être transportable dans toute la maison (surtout pas le 20''). Mais effectivement, le problème de ce Vaio est qu'il est mal positionné. Sony a voulu faire un truc qui-se-transporte-mais-pas-trop, du coup ça ne répond pas à un besoin spécifique. Conclusion : il faut absolument que l'Imac G5 soit un concept, une machine prévue pour répondre à un besoin spécifique. Le plus bel exemple dans ce sens, c'est l'Ibook, et c'est une vrai réussite.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (21 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que l'Imac ne prétend pas être transportable dans toute la maison (surtout pas le 20''). Mais effectivement, le problème de ce Vaio est qu'il est mal positionné. Sony a voulu faire un truc qui-se-transporte-mais-pas-trop, du coup ça ne répond pas à un besoin spécifique. Conclusion : il faut absolument que l'Imac G5 soit un concept, une machine prévue pour répondre à un besoin spécifique. Le plus bel exemple dans ce sens, c'est l'Ibook, et c'est une vrai réussite.



Faudrait quand meme voir à pas comparer Apple qui fait des ordinateurs avec Sony qui fait de l'argent. On peut raisonnablement s'attendre à ce que l'imac soit plus ressemblant à ce qu'on attend d'un ordinateur et ne s'approche pas trop de ce "catalogue" de l'industrie électronique qui semble tout droit sorti d'un film des années 70 (on peut aussi s'attendre à ce qu'il soit moins "disponible").   

P.-S. : et le Vaio répond à un besoin spécifique, celui de Sony.


----------



## trevise (21 Août 2004)

Parce que Apple ne cherche pas à faire de l'argent ?
 Mais laissons tomber ce pauvre Vaio (pas trop fort non plus, c'est fragile) et revenons à nos moutons : plus que 10 jours avant l'Imac G5 ! (en plus je veux l'acheter alors imaginez l'insupportable attente!) 
 PS : pour les parisiens, l'Apple Center du BHV vient d'ouvrir...


----------



## Machistador (21 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> en plus je veux l'acheter alors imaginez l'insupportable attente!



On immagine bien tes antennes fretiller le 31 au matin     

A+
Michael


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

donc en fait on va avoir un cube ou rectangle derrière avec un écran devant, et un axe plus ou moins costaud, mon dieu apple ne me fait pas un vaio s'il te plaît :affraid:, bon d'un autre coté apple n'a jamais fait de daube en mac donc on peux être optimiste


----------



## naas (21 Août 2004)

dans la ligné des protos pas beaux


----------



## Machistador (21 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dans la ligné des protos pas beaux



Clair, je l'avais deja vu et quand tu change de machine t'en fait quoi de ton ecran séparé avec un support rond pas beau qui prends la moitié du bureau     

A+
Michael


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (22 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Clair, je l'avais deja vu et quand tu change de machine t'en fait quoi de ton ecran séparé avec un support rond pas beau qui prends la moitié du bureau
> 
> A+
> Michael




Moi je le trouve plutôt joli! mais pourvu qu'il soit silencieux ce nouveau petit bébé !!


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2004)

et si le nouvel imac n'était pas monobloc? en effet, les écrans apple peuvent être désolidarisé de leur pied, pour pex s'accrocher au mur... etsi le mur c'était l'imac? un écran qui peux se fixer à la partie centrale, ou pas... en gros un optiplex de DELL, grandement amélioré!

http://www.dell.com/html/emea/virtualtours/Optix/SX280/index.html

ça serait GENIAL!!!


----------



## olidev (24 Août 2004)

Ah .. les spéculations reprennent ... je trouvais qu'on commenait à s'endormir ici 

 Dire que nous sommes à 1 semaine de la keynote et que nous n'avons toujours pas d'autres informations ...


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2004)

j'avais aussi pensé à cette idée et je la trouve pas mal du tout. Le Dell est quand même super moche même si l'idée est pas mal. Le clavier qui se met en dessous de l'écran c'est très Spartacus. A mon avis il y aura un clavier et une souris "spécial imac" (un peu comme la première génération) et je ne sais pas si l'écran sera orientable aussi facilement que l'iMac actuel. Reste à savoir le slogan pour ce nouvel iMac et sa couleur (peut etre les mêmes que l'ipod mini avec une édition spéciale noir & blanc pour les fêtes de noël...?)...


----------



## olidev (24 Août 2004)

Et si ils nous sortaient un truc du genre mais en mieux ???







 Une machine à faire switcher les iPod users ...


----------



## mc_quafton (24 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Ah .. les spéculations reprennent ... je trouvais qu'on commenait à s'endormir ici
> 
> Dire que nous sommes à 1 semaine de la keynote et que nous n'avons toujours pas d'autres informations ...


Il y a surment quelqu'un quelque part qui va laché une info, une photo ou peut importe avant la sorti officiel (comme c'est souvant le cas .......  )



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> et si le nouvel imac n'était pas monobloc? en effet, les écrans apple peuvent être désolidarisé de leur pied, pour pex s'accrocher au mur... etsi le mur c'était l'imac? un écran qui peux se fixer à la partie centrale, ou pas... en gros un optiplex de DELL, grandement amélioré!


C'est une idée génial (une fois le désign retravaillé  ) mais malheureusement je doute qu'Apple se dirige dans cette voie avec son nouveau iMac.

Par contre sa pourrait expliquer pourquoi il y avait pas de 17po lors de la sortie des nouveaux écrans en juin.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

c'est pas les iPod users que tu fais switcher avec ca mais toute la communauté PlaySchool


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2004)

vraiment moche ce hip-e!! En plus ça tourne sur Windaube...

Aaarrggghh!!!! vivement l'Apple Expo!!!!!


----------



## mikoo (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les iPod users que tu fais switcher avec ca mais toute la communauté PlaySchool


 Et tout la communauté Tomy (=> "C'est bien trouvé c'est bien Tomy!") lol !!


----------



## olidev (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les iPod users que tu fais switcher avec ca mais toute la communauté PlaySchool


 J'ai dit "en mieux" et je parlais surtout du concept heureusement pas du design


----------



## trevise (24 Août 2004)

Super le Hyp-e, ça me rappelle mes transformers quand j'avais 5 ans


----------



## naas (24 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et tout la communauté Tomy (=> "C'est bien trouvé c'est bien Tomy!") lol !!


  :love: 
bon en plus l'angle entre l'ecran au mur et la tete et le clavier  :mouais: bonjour l'ergonomie, et le clavier je lui donne pas 1 mois a vivre


----------



## pyxmalion (24 Août 2004)

Bien moche cet ordi même si le concept est séduisant ! Ils n'ont vraiment aucun goût ! Je compte sur Apple pour nous sortir qqchose autrement plus beau et génial et plus attirant et plus excitant, ...


----------



## Kaneda (24 Août 2004)

Personnellement Naas, ton prototype en aluminium je le trouve carément beau. Alors ok, le socle est un peu large c'est un fait mais si apple arrive à faire un truc dans ce style avec un peu moins de prise au sol et un système d'écran démontable et plus ou moins indépendant, le parie sera bel et bien gagné


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2004)

oui oui mais l'indice qui me fait penser que mon idée n'est pas si débile c'est que les nouveaux 20 et 23 peuvent être détachés de leur pied, pour etre fixer théoriquement à un mur... Donc l'idée d'une mini tour avec écran optionnel (même si il serait toujours présenté avec un écran, celui-ci étant une "option négative"), ça me parait plausible!!! et ça ferait bcp d'économie d'échelle si l'écran 20 (voir 23) peuvent être directement adaptés sur l'imac! (et si apple sortait également un 17 panoramique version alu à 550¤TTC, il ferait un malheur!)

donc moi j'y crois!!!

(vous avez vu la démo de l'ordi de DELL?? je ne le trouve pas spécialement moche : on regarde le PC depuis l'écran, et donc on ne voit absolument pas la tour, et il est tellement pratique!!!)


----------



## Piewhy (24 Août 2004)

Un dernier article sur Appleinsider annonce evidemment l'arrivée de l'iMac G5 qui serait fait d'aluminium avec des parties chromées!! "the iMac G5 would sport an aluminum and chrome motif"

Appleinsider prétend qu'il y aura d'autres produits présenté lors de l'apple expo...

Les sites de rumeurs reprennent du service...


----------



## iTof (25 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> oui oui mais l'indice qui me fait penser que mon idée n'est pas si débile c'est que les nouveaux 20 et 23 peuvent être détachés de leur pied, pour etre fixer théoriquement à un mur... Donc l'idée d'une mini tour avec écran optionnel (même si il serait toujours présenté avec un écran, celui-ci étant une "option négative"), ça me parait plausible!!! et ça ferait bcp d'économie d'échelle si l'écran 20 (voir 23) peuvent être directement adaptés sur l'imac! (et si apple sortait également un 17 panoramique version alu à 550¤TTC, il ferait un malheur!)



le rêve     
du même coup (coût ?), beaucoup seraient contents, non ?


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

Arrrrghhhhhh, j'en peux plus, ya pas une malheureuse foto qui circule qu'on voit à quoi y ressemble le bouzin


----------



## trevise (25 Août 2004)

T'es pas tout seul à n'en plus pouvoir d'attendre...
 Au keynote, si Schiller attend le one more thing pour présenter l'Imac G5, je vais jamais tenir jusque là. Faudra pas être assis à côté de moi, les gars, je vais être complètement infernal !


----------



## mikoo (25 Août 2004)

Mais une fois qu'il aura présenté le nouvel iMac et que la Keynote sera fini, est ce qu'on poura le voir de près ce nouvel iMac et l'essayer un peu le 31 aout???


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

yaura surement moyen de l'essayer, et à mon avis il sera présenté dans les 10 première minute de la keynote (puisqu'il est officiellement annoncé)


----------



## ederntal (25 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mais une fois qu'il aura présenté le nouvel iMac et que la Keynote sera fini, est ce qu'on poura le voir de près ce nouvel iMac et l'essayer un peu le 31 aout???



L'apple expo c'est fait pour ça... Tout le Hall 1 rempli de Mac... il va bien y avoir quelques (dizaines) d'iMac en expo!!!


----------



## gaban (25 Août 2004)

voilà des designs un peu plus anciens (aux vues des configs) mais le design definitif pourrait s' en approcher...en tout cas, moi j' aime bien.
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...ges?q=new+imac+design&hl=fr&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N


----------



## JB (25 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et si le nouvel imac n'était pas monobloc? en effet, les écrans apple peuvent être désolidarisé de leur pied, pour pex s'accrocher au mur... etsi le mur c'était l'imac? un écran qui peux se fixer à la partie centrale, ou pas... en gros un optiplex de DELL, grandement amélioré!
> 
> http://www.dell.com/html/emea/virtualtours/Optix/SX280/index.html
> 
> ça serait GENIAL!!!



Ce qui me fait rire, c'est qu'à chaque fois on lance les grosses rumeurs : et s'il ressemblait à tel et tel machine de la concurrence mais en mieux... Et à chaque fois Apple innonve... Je suis bien content d'etre au keynote la semaine prochaine


----------



## Piewhy (25 Août 2004)

JB a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fait rire, c'est qu'à chaque fois on lance les grosses rumeurs : et s'il ressemblait à tel et tel machine de la concurrence mais en mieux... Et à chaque fois Apple innonve... Je suis bien content d'etre au keynote la semaine prochaine


  D'autant plus que Croquer annonce un nouveau concept portable en plus de l'imac (mais bon croquer et les rumeurs....  )


    On sera vite fixé!


----------



## Piewhy (25 Août 2004)

Au passage l'ami Isamu Sanada est toujours au boulot pour essayer d'imaginer ce qui sera le futur de l'imac


----------



## Gloubi99 (25 Août 2004)

Bonsoir,
Moi je pense qu'Apple va garder un ordinateur tout-en-un, c'est quand même bien pratique et c'est un signe bien distinctif, et une des caractéristique de l'iMac !


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

si il est tout en un, mais avec un écran détachable, ça reste pas mal non plus... et ce qui me fait dire que un truc similaire à DELL n'est pas impossible, c'est que le G5 doit encore consommer pas mal, et que donc il faut le refroidir... donc rien de tel que de séparer UC et écran...

edit : l'ibook est dispo sous 7 à 10 jours, contre 3 à 5 pour les powerbook. une révision en perspective (selon croquer)??? celui de ma copine est commandé, j'espère donc que non!


----------



## Piewhy (25 Août 2004)

Tu y crois dur comme fer à ce concept! 

 C'est pas une mauvaise idée avec eventuellement la possibilité de l'utiliser dans son salon a la maniere d'un lecteur DVDsur la tv... :hein: pourquoi pas...

 Mais ce concept ne laisserai pas suffisament place au design qui est très important dans la gamme imac... enfin moi j'dis ça.... j'dis rien


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

pour moi la seule alternative valable au concept dont je parle, c'est celui de l'imac actuel... mais il n'y a pas moyen de faire mieux que l'actuel (niveau mobilité de l'écran), ça personne ne le contestera.... reste donc à espérer que la perte de cette fonctionnalité en ajoute une autre...

(moi ça me tuerait de basarder un imac avec un superbe écran plat de 20", tout ça parcequ'on ne peut aps le réutiliser...)


----------



## talking (26 Août 2004)

Et ça, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

talking a dit:
			
		

> Et ça, c'est quoi ?


 ça a déja été présenté dans ce forum non?


----------



## talking (26 Août 2004)

Euh oui, pardon, déjà présenté... Perso je suis preneur pour ce genre de bestiole.


----------



## golf (26 Août 2004)

- Qu'est ce qu'on peut faire pour eux ?
- Prozac gratuit jusqu'à mardi matin ​


----------



## Machistador (26 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Qu'est ce qu'on peut faire pour eux ?
> - Prozac gratuit jusqu'à mardi matin
> ​


:love:   C clair, immagine qu'ils ne le presentent pas   l'emmeute dans le monde mac


----------



## iota (26 Août 2004)

Salut.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> si il est tout en un, mais avec un écran détachable, ça reste pas mal non plus... et ce qui me fait dire que un truc similaire à DELL n'est pas impossible, c'est que le G5 doit encore consommer pas mal, et que donc il faut le refroidir... donc rien de tel que de séparer UC et écran...


L'écran détachable pourrait être adopté également pour une raison économique.
En effet, Apple produirait alors un chassis unique pour tout les modèles d'iMac et viendrait gréffer l'écran en fin de chaine.
Un tout en un impliquerait d'avoir un chassis différent adapté à chaque taille d'écran proposée (et donc un surcout lié à la production).

Pour ce qui est des problèmes d'encombrement liés au refroidissement du G5, il ne faut pas oublier que le Xserve fait 4.4cm d'épaisseur et embarque 2 processeurs G5 (trois baies pour HD, un lecteur optique, 2 ports PCI-X...), donc ca ne semble pas insurmontable 

@+
iota


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

Qu'est-ce ???






Trouvé sur les forums d'AppleInsider


----------



## decoris (26 Août 2004)

c'est vrai que l'argument économique est également très fort : ça permet aussi à apple de facilement adapter les config en fonction de la demande (même si elles ont déjà été produites!)


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce ???


  :mouais: c'est pas un nouvel écran? si j'ai bien compris cette image était disponible sur une page perso .mac et l'image aurait mystérieusement disparue de cette page web

 hehe de quoi alimenter quelques rumeurs


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

Oui mais sur les nouveaux écrans la pomme est en bas et pas en haut !!!


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

Oui et puis il y a du blanc sur les cotés

 C'est peut etre tout simplement un fake.... Pourquoi prendre une photo de cette qualité quand on tient la rumeurs du mois...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

la pomme est flou, on voit pas vraiment dans quel sens elle est, c'est peut etre que l'écran qui est à l'envers .... quoi que ... la pomme on diré bien quel est dans le bon sens ...  :mouais: ça resemble au nouveau écran  :hein: ... à suivre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

qq à acheter un nouvel écran pour savoir si sa ressemble à sa quand on le déballe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Et ... pour la photo flou ... peut etre une photo prise discrétement à la va vite ...


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Oui et puis il y a du blanc sur les cotés
> 
> C'est peut etre tout simplement un fake.... Pourquoi prendre une photo de cette qualité quand on tient la rumeurs du mois...



D'après les données EXIF de la photo, celle-ci a été prise avec un appareil Kodak DC4800 le 26/08 à 12h18 +2


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

C'est étrange 

 Les lecteurs du forum d'appleinsider n'arrive pas a publier ces photos sur leur .mac mais apres avoir redimenssionner et changer de nom les photos ils y parviennent...


----------



## iota (26 Août 2004)

Les photos auraient été prises par un employé de l'aéroport CDG dans un assenceur, ce qui expliquerait la qualité médiocre de la photo.

  La boite en carton ne semble pas correspondre à celle des nouveaux écrans (voir ici).

  @+
  iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

la pomme est blanche, sur les nouveaux écrans elle est grise ...


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

Les choses s'organisent sur le forum d'apple insider lol 

 Voici les photos en grand format


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> la pomme est blanche, sur les nouveaux écrans elle est grise ...



Il est possible que l'aspect blanc soit un reflet si la pomme est chromée ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

imaginons que ce soit un iMac g5, y vont venir avec 1 iMac ... y doivent pas les décharger 1 par 1  :hein:


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Les choses s'organisent sur le forum d'apple insider lol
> 
> Voici les photos en grand format



le lien ne fonctionne pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Ca ressemblait à quoi ? Parce qu'apparamment c'était les bonnes elles sont déjà retirées !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Les choses s'organisent sur le forum d'apple insider lol
> 
> Voici les photos en grand format



Le liens marche pas ... ou plus


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/phillip_briggs/images/pic1.jpg


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

M'enfin j'avais encore la page sous mes yeux je viens de rafraichir et y a plus rien!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

n'étant pas un pro de photoshop est-ce possible de modifier le carton ...


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

sur le forum d'apple insider on peut les voir maintenant masi pour combien de temps


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

Sur la seconde photo on voit une protubérance à l'arrière, ce n'est pas un écran CinemaDisplay.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sur les carton des produit apple ya le dessin du produit sur toute les faces la on voit une pomme d'un coté mais pas l'ordi


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Sur la seconde photo on voit une protubérance à l'arrière, ce n'est pas un écran CinemaDisplay.


  Protuberance  j'adore... effectivement... Est ce qu'une personne pourrait realiser un montage photoshop d'un ecran apple auquel on a greffé cette protubérance?? 



 Voila deux photos qui vont alimenter les rumeurs... à moins que cela soit simplement un ecran tft auquel on a rajouté une belle pomme...


----------



## iota (26 Août 2004)

Hum... je me demande, au vue des photos, comment il serait possible de rajouter le clavier, la souris et la documentation dans le carton (en supposant que ce sont les photos d'un iMac G5...)

 @+
 iota


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> sur les carton des produit apple ya le dessin du produit sur toute les faces la on voit une pomme d'un coté mais pas l'ordi



Possible si c'est une pré-série pour l'AppleExpo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Si ça se confirmait, l'écran est moins orientable que mon emac... J'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre.


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

J'ai quelques doutes quand meme c'est peut etre un fake...

 une télé par exemple regardez ceci :


----------



## iota (26 Août 2004)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas réussi à voir les photos :
1ere photo
2eme photo

 @+
 iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange
> 
> Les lecteurs du forum d'appleinsider n'arrive pas a publier ces photos sur leur .mac mais apres avoir redimenssionner et changer de nom les photos ils y parviennent...



C'est vraie que la "protuberance"    laisse à penser que se n'est pas un simple écran


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Mon idée sur le carton avec les faces du produit comme les écrans 30" et pas betes je trouve   peut etre qu'il y a un gros carton avec les photos de l'ordi sur les différentes faces et dans ce carton des plus petit carton avec l'écran ( comme la photo ) ou les clavier ... mon idée est mal expliquer ou éronné ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Ce ressemble surtout beaucoup à un vieux filtre écran crt bricolé...
Si ce n'était pas un fake rien n'empêchait de le montrer allumé.


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

ça ressemble a un carton de powerbook 17" mais brillant....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

je croit pas mais j'ai bien dit je croit quoi que ... et si c'est un carton de PW l'écran, ce n'est pas un des nouveaux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

j'ai des doute  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

j'ai rien dit


----------



## ederntal (26 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ce ressemble surtout beaucoup à un vieux filtre écran crt bricolé...
> Si ce n'était pas un fake rien n'empêchait de le montrer allumé.



Si c'est vrai que la photo est prise dans un ascenseur de l'aéroport... je vois pas bien comment il aurais pu l'allumer


----------



## olidev (26 Août 2004)

J'èspère que ce n'est pas ça, car le design : bof ... dans ce cas j'économiserais pour un PowerMac


----------



## Surfer Libre (26 Août 2004)

Si c'est ça, ou sont les hauts parleurs? Le carton semble bien plat pour protéger la dalle...

Thinksecret annonçait un design à couper le souffle. Hors cela ressemble à une vulgaire TV Toshiba écran plat en version plus mastoc. Les possibilités de réglage d'un tel écran sont quasi nulles.

Serait ce le résultat du travail sur photoshop d'un petit farceur? On peut se poser la questions.


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça, ou sont les hauts parleurs? Le carton semble bien plat pour protéger la dalle...
> 
> Thinksecret annonçait un design à couper le souffle. Hors cela ressemble à une vulgaire TV Toshiba écran plat en version plus mastoc. Les possibilités de réglage d'un tel écran sont quasi nulles.
> 
> Serait ce le résultat du travail sur photoshop d'un petit farceur? On peut se poser la questions.


  Un peu d'exitation à la vue de ces photos volées....

 (vu sur le forum d'apple insider)






  Mais tu fais une analyse juste! un écran tft avec une petite pomme dans un carton de powerbook


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'exitation à la vue de ces photos volées....
> 
> Mais tu fais une analyse juste! un écran tft avec une petite pomme dans un carton de powerbook



c'est plus probable qu'un imac g5


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

regardé le bloc de polistiréne du dessous il a la forme du dérriére de l'écran non ?


----------



## Piewhy (26 Août 2004)

Donc Puisque le coté apparent de l'engin ne comporte pas de "prise" lecteur cd-dvd, alim, usb et fire wire sortie son... tout du meme coté?? 

le doute s'installe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

peut etre derriere à droite


----------



## iota (26 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Donc Puisque le coté apparent de l'engin ne comporte pas de "prise" lecteur cd-dvd, alim, usb et fire wire sortie son... tout du meme coté??
> 
> le doute s'installe


T'as rien compris...  y'a un hub wifi avec tout ce qu'il faut à coté 
Mais comme le mec était déjà arrivé au rez de chaussé, il a pas eu le temps de le prendre en photo 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien compris...  y'a un hub wifi avec tout ce qu'il faut à coté
> Mais comme le mec était déjà arrivé au rez de chaussé, il a pas eu le temps de le prendre en photo
> 
> @+
> iota



 c'est ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

vivement mardi qu'on sache la vérité !


----------



## ederntal (26 Août 2004)

Putain les gars... je pars demain matin pour paris... et pas de net avant le keynote!!!

C'est affreux de partir avec un tel doute


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (26 Août 2004)

En tout cas j'espère qu'il vaudra le coup le ptit iMac qui finira un jour dans ma chambre, parce que j'ai pas envie de me coltiner 6h de train aller-retour pour un truc tout pourri tout moche... ou pire! qu'ils le présentent même pas...
En plus, je serais dans le train pendant la Keynote (j'peux pas arriver à temps) alors v'là l'angoisse!! Si vous êtes dans le train de Nancy-Paris mardi matin et que vous voyez une folle sautiller partout en priant devant une photo de Steve Jobs, ça sera moi!!
Je sais pas pourquoi vous l'aimez pas cet écran, il est pas moche moche... Faut le voir en vrai avant de critiquouiller à longueur de journée!!!


----------



## Surfer Libre (26 Août 2004)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi vous l'aimez pas cet écran, il est pas moche moche... Faut le voir en vrai avant de critiquouiller à longueur de journée!!!


"critiquouiller" le terme est fleuri!  :love:

Fait quand même attention en sautillant dans le train de ne pas te fouller une cheville. Il serait dommage qu'une charmante jeune femme arrive en "boititouillant" à l'Apple Expo.


----------



## ederntal (26 Août 2004)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'espère qu'il vaudra le coup le ptit iMac qui finira un jour dans ma chambre, parce que j'ai pas envie de me coltiner 6h de train aller-retour pour un truc tout pourri tout moche... ou pire! qu'ils le présentent même pas...
> En plus, je serais dans le train pendant la Keynote (j'peux pas arriver à temps) alors v'là l'angoisse!! Si vous êtes dans le train de Nancy-Paris mardi matin et que vous voyez une folle sautiller partout en priant devant une photo de Steve Jobs, ça sera moi!!
> Je sais pas pourquoi vous l'aimez pas cet écran, il est pas moche moche... Faut le voir en vrai avant de critiquouiller à longueur de journée!!!



C'est rare les fille folle du mac comme ça...


----------



## Machistador (27 Août 2004)

Et si ces photos ne representaient que l'ecran de l'imacG5 et qu'une autre boite manque, une boite cubique par exemple    allez j'arette de rever

Plus serieusement

je viens de voir l'ecran 20" en vrai, ben ca ressemble à ce qu'on a vu sur les photos pouries. 2 choses que je peux dire :

1 : depuis que je me suis fait à l'idee que l'imac serait monobloc je souhaite qu'il ressemble aux nouveaux ecrans...

2 : pour avoir vu les ecrans 20" en vrai je peux dire qu'ils sont beaucoup plus impressionants qu'en photo, et surtout beaucoup plus beaux : imaginez un ecran de powerbook de 20" 

Vivemant mardi qu'on ait la photo officielle ainsi que les configs et les prix. Personelement je pense de plus en plus à un 2GHz en haut de gamme.

A+
Michael


----------



## decoris (27 Août 2004)

j'espère que c'est un fake, ou tous mes espoirs s'envolent...


----------



## trevise (27 Août 2004)

Pour avoir vu le nouveaux display en 20'', il est réellement plus beau et plus impressionnant qu'en photo. Si ce que ces images doivent correspondrent à l'Imac 3, j'espère vraiment qu'on aura la même différence entre la photo et le vrai.


----------



## compote13 (27 Août 2004)

Je doute vraiment que cela soit les nouveaux Imacs :rose: puisque déjà au niveau du design il n'a rien de transcendant pourtant, depuis le 1er Imac, ils ont toujours montré au grand public le design made in apple. De même, je ne comprendrais pas pourquoi d'un coup, le carton contenant le soi-disant "nouvel Imac" soit noir et non blanc comme toujours, puisque le blanc est la couleur du grand public, contrairement au noir qui est déstiné aux professionels (powerbook et powermac).  
Ainsi ne pensez-vous pas que ceci est tout simplement un fake?


----------



## fwedo (27 Août 2004)

qd on regarde les nouveaux écrans, sur le coté, c'est blanc (comme le bas de l'ipod mini) et là, sur les photos, ca semble pas comme ca....(enfin, je crois, j'en ai vu un hier...)


mais à priori, cette photo c'est un fake, ils ont analysé les métadonnées des deux jpeg et elles ont 3 jours d'interval....


----------



## alarache62 (27 Août 2004)

L'écran sur la photo fait combien de pouces à votre avis?
20"?
C'est peut etre un concept tout neuf à mi chemin entre tablet mac, mac de bureau et télé?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que c'est un fake, ou tous mes espoirs s'envolent...


 Aucun doute là dessus, mon écran plat est deux fois plus beau que ce rectangle


----------



## Yama (27 Août 2004)

je pense pas que c'est un fake... le reflet de la boite sur l'écran, son épaisseur, la main que l'on devine...

je pense pas que ce soit un fake personnellement.


----------



## fwedo (27 Août 2004)

piqué sur leur forum


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Rhumgod 
Wasn't that fun? And definitely worth it.

Here's a summary of the photos:

First photo was definately modified in Photoshop 7. The second in Photoshop CS for Macintosh. Hmmm.....

I still am not buying it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More to add to the summary:

Camera: Eastman Kodak DC4800 ZOOM Digital Camera

First Photo: DCP_1763.JPG

Date Time Original: 2004:08:23 12:18:52
Date Time Digitized: 2004:08:23 12:18:52
Date Time: 2004:08:23 14:38:17 (last saved I presume)

Second Photo: DCP_1764.JPG

Date Time Original: 2004:08:26 12:19:57
Date Time Digitized: 2004:08:26 12:19:57
Date Time: 2004:08:26 17:45:17 (last saved I presume)

So the photo (first photo) was taken at 12:18:52 on the 23rd and saved in photoshop also on the 23rd but at 14:38:17 and it took 3 days to make it public...

and then the second photo was taken 3 days later???

Sorry but I too have to claim HOAX now... unless philbots buddy STOLE the box **or** have been unloading them for the past 3 days in a row...

And while he/she took the time to take a single photo of the thing on the 23rd and then a followup single photo on the 26th didn't think to take a photo of the box that would have a GOOD photo of proof (an Apple marketing shot) and the NAME of the product nor did the person think to take a picture of the 'connector side' of the unit.

The aging pessimist in me has to say bzzzt!

---------------

après moi je dis ca, je dis rien !


----------



## vm (27 Août 2004)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'espère qu'il vaudra le coup le ptit iMac qui finira un jour dans ma chambre, parce que j'ai pas envie de me coltiner 6h de train aller-retour pour un truc tout pourri tout moche... ou pire! qu'ils le présentent même pas...
> En plus, je serais dans le train pendant la Keynote (j'peux pas arriver à temps) alors v'là l'angoisse!! Si vous êtes dans le train de Nancy-Paris mardi matin et que vous voyez une folle sautiller partout en priant devant une photo de Steve Jobs, ça sera moi!!
> Je sais pas pourquoi vous l'aimez pas cet écran, il est pas moche moche... Faut le voir en vrai avant de critiquouiller à longueur de journée!!!



moi ce sera aussi Nancy - Paris
donc OK
si je vois un personne sautiller
je saurait


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2004)

Vous n'y êtes pas du tout! En fait c'est la version HP de l'iPOD !


----------



## lelavabeau (27 Août 2004)

C'est du pipo cette photo, quand on regarde la forme interne du polystyrène de protection, y a rien qui correspond à la forme de la bête, c'est un assemblage de pakaging apple, avec une machine qui ressemble plus à un écran plat bricolé.


----------



## naas (27 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'y êtes pas du tout! En fait c'est la version HP de l'iPOD !


mouuuuuaaaaahhhhhhh    trop bonne celle la   

bon c'est de l'intox et rien d'autre


----------



## minime (27 Août 2004)

Apple transporte les machines dans des caisses scellées, comme le rapportait MacNN l'an dernier : « _The next interesting thing is the big locked steel containers in the Apple booth. They are locked, guarded and we couldn't get inside the boxes, with shipping bills from Cupertino._ »

La galerie dont il est question dans l'article n'est plus accessible, mais on peut retrouver les images dans archive.org.  Donc voilà les boites d'Apple Expo 2003.


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Août 2004)

Voilà qui met les pendules à l'heure. Il s'agissait bien d'un Fake. On imagine difficilement Apple envoyer ses protos dans de simples emballages cartons à la mercie du premier bagagiste venu.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Août 2004)

Bon ben on en est au premier stade, on a déjà une photo des transports, maintenant, manque plus que la photo au déballage!!!!


----------



## alarache62 (27 Août 2004)

Les spéculations sur cette photo parle d'une machine alu donc pro donc pas iMac.

Et si Apple au vu des chiffres extrèmement faible de vente de l'iMac et du Prix d'un G5, laissez tomber un ordi de bureau et sortait un nouveau concept processuer pro et semi portable et laisse au grand public l'iBook qui fait un carton???


----------



## olidev (27 Août 2004)

Un spécialiste PhotoShop pense que les images sont réelles.






 Maintenant ce n'est peut-être pas un nouvel iMac, mais un tout nouveau produit s'intégrant au hub numérique. Qui sait


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

Dites vous auriez une idée dans quel genre de gamme sortira le prochain mac ?  
Et quand d'après vous il sera annoncé ?


----------



## olidev (27 Août 2004)

Et si c'était juste un écran qui servirait à construire un mur d'écran pour l'AppleExpo ? Ca expliquerait le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de câbles, de connectreurs, ni de clavier/souris visibles.
 Juste un écran Samsung "relooké" pour l'occasion, dans ce cas ils doivent bien se marrer chez Apple


----------



## donatello (27 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous auriez une idée dans quel genre de gamme sortira le prochain mac ?
> Et quand d'après vous il sera annoncé ?


humour ? 
second degré  ?
dérision ?
alzheimer précoce ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> humour ?


 Non


> second degré  ?


 Non plus


> dérision ?


 Peut-être


> alzheimer précoce ?


 Absolument


----------



## landry (27 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Un spécialiste PhotoShop pense que les images sont réelles.


Oui je pense aussi que les photos sont réelles,
mais en fait il s'agit tout simpement d'une porte de four à micro-onde samsung dans un carton de powerbook 17".

J'ai gagné ?
Koi ?

Ps. Kk1 sait si le Keynote est retransmis au salon porte de versailles, en effet a cette heure la je ne pourrais pas être au palais des congrès...


----------



## Machistador (27 Août 2004)

Si c un fake je serai content car j'aurai une surprise mardi.

Maintenant si c reelement l'imac G5, personelement je trouve ca chouette et pour ceux qui ont decus je dirais deux chose :

1) les photos sont pouries et ne peuvent pas traduire la realité.

2) il resterai pleins de trucs à decouvrir : le pied, la souris, le clavier, les specificité exactes des trois gammes (il est possible que le pere de plume n'ait pas tout indiqué ou qu'il y a une erreure dans une partie de son descriptif... sur le hdg par exemple).

Allez, il va etre long ce Pt1 de week end  

A+
Michael


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (27 Août 2004)

Ça y est, je me suis dit que je l'avais déjà vu quelque part cet imac...


----------



## mandrax_fr (27 Août 2004)

Perso je pense que les photos ne sont pas truquées, il s'agit tout simplement d'un écran Plasma pris en photo dans une boite noire Apple.

De plus le reflet de la dalle prouve que ce n'est pas un écran TFT classique, les écrans Plasma ont un revetement de dalle identique.


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Août 2004)

Ca m'a l'air d'un bon trucage!


----------



## olidev (27 Août 2004)

D'après Lionel de MacBidouille :



> Bon, j'ai eu pas mal de contacts cet après midi.
> Mes sources m'ont dit que ce n'est pas un iMac G5. Et c'est du béton.
> Inutile de me demander à quoi il ressemble.


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2004)

Aux dernières nouvelles, voici une petite étude de ce fake. Et voilà un nouveau design possible et assez intéressant :


----------



## olidev (27 Août 2004)

J'aime bien, mais il faut ouper le CD en deux pour le mettre dans le lecteur (profondeur)


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Août 2004)

Bonjour le torticolis pour les personnes de petites tailles! :bebe:


----------



## Silverscreen (27 Août 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Les spéculations sur cette photo parle d'une machine alu donc pro donc pas iMac.
> 
> Et si Apple au vu des chiffres extrèmement faible de vente de l'iMac et du Prix d'un G5, laissez tomber un ordi de bureau et sortait un nouveau concept processuer pro et semi portable et laisse au grand public l'iBook qui fait un carton???



C'est aussi mon avis : le positionnement de l'imac tournesol était une erreur. LCD trop cher pour faire une machine cheap et sympa comme le premier imac. De plus, Apple en a peut-être marre de cette image "Apple c'est des gadgets sympa, jolis mais peu puissants comme l'iMac" ignorant les gammes pro sur lesquelles Apple marge plus et à une époque où Apple vise l'entreprise en priorité.

le nouvel imac (très design, ultracompact mais puissant mais à prix raisonnable) peut attaquer une cible du Cube élargie : créatifs prosummers, développeurs, gamers et businessmen soucieux du look de leurs machines...
...Mais aussi une frange grandissante du grand public. Car si l'iMac séduisait ceux qui n'avaient pas encore touché à l'informatique ou avec réticence, cette frange du marché est dorénavant bien plus petite.  Par contre, de + en +, les utilisateurs lambda, maintenant avertis, sont lassés des virus et des faiblesses d'un matériel trop cheap : ils consomment plus que les néophites, savent faire preuve de fidélité à une marque et doivent se retrouver dans la cible de l'iPod qui rencontre un sacré succès. Que ce soit le nouveau public d'un iMac plus mature ne m'étonerait pas plus que cela alors que l'iBook, grand public et quasi au même prix que l'iMac G4 séduit les novices et les petits budgets.

D'où l'aspect alu et une boite noire, plus "pro". Sans compté que l'alu est un bon dissipateur thermique pour un ordi qui en a bien besoin...

___

A propos des containers scellés : quelles sont le chances que les photos aient été prises en fait ailleurs que l'aéroport CDG (genre Porte de Versailles...) ? En plus, Apple pour frapper un grand coup en rendant immédiatement dispo l'iMac pourrait avoir besoin de "montrer" cette disponibilité en faisant figurer les cartons (pleins...) à des endroits clé (revendeurs contactés juste avant l'Expo, ou stand Apple Store.

Dernière possibilité, c'est autre chose qu'un iMac G5 sans être un fake... d'où l'absence d'inscription sur la boite (il me semble que les écrans sont livrés dans des boites + neutres que les UC, mais je peux faire erreur)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, voici une petite étude de ce fake. Et voilà un nouveau design possible et assez intéressant :



Ji trouve bien sympa    peut etre changer un soupçon le dock


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (27 Août 2004)

moi je preferais un truc plus........féminin :rose:  Je fais pas la difficile bien sûr! je me contenterais bien de ça mais je trouve que l'iMac actuel est plus mimi. Celui là il me ferait plutôt penser que son possesseur veut plusss "se la peter" que faire marcher la bête...
je suis peut-être bizarre mais je trouve l'iMac G4 plus féminin, y'a pas vraiment de raison mais il est tellement chou


----------



## olidev (27 Août 2004)

Et dire que la réponse est la derrière !!!  :rateau:


----------



## philoumac (27 Août 2004)

Je pense que le concept de l'iMac G4 sera conservé car à 99,9% l'imac G5 sera un monobloc ( tout le monde semble d'accord même si ce n'est pas ce que tout le monde veut). 
Question convivialité l'iMac G4 est un modèle du genre qui a fait ses preuves. L'iMac G5 aura donc surement un écran pivotant sur un socle qui sert d'unité centrale.
Pour le design il pourrait ressembler à ceci afin de coller au look des powermac et écran:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=721&stc=1


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (27 Août 2004)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> moi je preferais un truc plus........féminin :rose:  Je fais pas la difficile bien sûr! je me contenterais bien de ça mais je trouve que l'iMac actuel est plus mimi. Celui là il me ferait plutôt penser que son possesseur veut plusss "se la peter" que faire marcher la bête...
> je suis peut-être bizarre mais je trouve l'iMac G4 plus féminin, y'a pas vraiment de raison mais il est tellement chou



bien d'accord. pourquoi diable ont-ils voulu le changer alors ?
Parce que le G5 ne rentrait pas dedans pardi. ah oui c'est vrai, suis-je bête.
mais non, mais non.


----------



## trevise (27 Août 2004)

Sur le concept proposé par Mikoo, il y a un détail intéressant : le cadre de l'écran est chromé. Je ne pense que l'Imac 3 ressemblera à ce concept, mais l'idée du cadre chromée pourrait bien en faire partie. Il est en effet beaucoup question d'un look alu-chrome et je ne voyais pas très bien où pourrait être casé ce dernier : avec ce proto, je vois.


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2004)

[Bon enfin pour causer design du prochain, je suis assez pour une boîte à pizza, ce serait particulièrement magnifique... Et pas grand chose à voir avec un portable parce que l'écran serait plus grand, plus épais, plus lourd. Enfin, la portabilité c'est pas le but du jeu... Je vois vraiment ça plutôt comme un écran plasma. Un splendide pavé à poser sur son bureau ou à accrocher au mur...

Pour le G5, les problèmes techniques sont en passe d'être résolu il me semble... Et peut être que pour les 20 ans, Apple nous prépare une keynote historique avec l'annonce simultanée d'iMac G5, Powerbook G5, et iPod video
[/QUOTE]

je pencherais assez pour un écran mou avec intégration de l'unité centrale éventuellement. (je parle à plus long terme bien entendu? ;-) ou bien connecté à une unité centrale vraiment centrale, c-a-d au milieu de la maison (-> une sorte de cheminée virtuelle, un truc qui communique vers l'au-delà mais qui ne passe pas par la porte. Truffaut a dit (par son personnage dans La Nuit Américaine) à propos de la télé, que c'était le prolongement du feu de cheminée, et que les gens avaient toujours eu besoin le soir de se réunir autour d'une source lumineuse chaude. J'aime bien l'idée d'une source de chaleur intelectuelle que peut procurer le net par son accés au savoir et à la culture)

héhé mignon l'ipod vidéo?

sinon, tant qu'on y est, pourquoi pas ça ? : quand on travaille sur ordi, on travaille pour soit, on n'a pas forcément besoin d'autres personnes autour. d'où, quel intéret immédiat d'un écran ? et pas celui d'un casque de visualisation perso avec envirronement spatial 3D et gants "bluetooth" -je ne trouve pas le terme mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire ? perso je pense que Spielberg voit assez juste dans le futur de l'ordi. non ?

(à propos de l'interface gant-envirronnement 3D, je me doute que ça a existé et expérimenté mais j'ai toujours été surpris que les fabricants d'ordi ne proposaient les casques vidéo à leur clients? si des gens ont des infos? ou un avis., plus on est de fous?)

mais je continue ma lecture du forum
moi aussi j'adore rêver au futur de la pomme?


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2004)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> je suis peut-être bizarre mais je trouve l'iMac G4 plus féminin, y'a pas vraiment de raison mais il est tellement chou



c clair qu'on a envie de lui faire des bisous. comme au mini iPod rose :-D


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2004)

philoumac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le concept de l'iMac G4 sera conservé car à 99,9% l'imac G5 sera un monobloc ( tout le monde semble d'accord même si ce n'est pas ce que tout le monde veut).
> Question convivialité l'iMac G4 est un modèle du genre qui a fait ses preuves. L'iMac G5 aura donc surement un écran pivotant sur un socle qui sert d'unité centrale.
> Pour le design il pourrait ressembler à ceci afin de coller au look des powermac et écran:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=721&stc=1



malin l'écran qui se pose sur l'uc parce que moi ma config est similaire finalement : ecran 20 pouces sous lequel je glisse mon alu 15". j'aime cette config. elle me rappelle un peu une tentative faite par apple ya longtemps?  (j'arrive pas à retrouver l'image)


----------



## jphg (28 Août 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait pas une rumeur à une époque comme quoi des techs étudiaient un système d'hologramme ? Un cube qui projetterait une image sur un mur blanc ou carrément un "vrai" hologramme. ça paraqit un peu gros non ? ça prend pas mal de puisance en plus non ?



j'achète !

Je suis pas assez informé sur les rumeurs de macs, mais j'avais vu un truc dans le genre, un peu : des étudiants israéliens ont inventé un clavier projetable : touches projettées par un mini projecteur sur le bureau?


----------



## olidev (28 Août 2004)

D'autre photos de l'AppleExpo ici

Sur les forums AI, certains se demandent à quoi correspond la boite blanche, ce n'est pas la boite de l'iMac tournesol ???


----------



## takamac (28 Août 2004)

A mon tour de délirer un peu   

J'aimerais qu'Apple nous invente un truc différent d'un ordinateur classique, quelque chose qui soit révolutionnaire dans son interface.

Internet a atteint un niveau de maturité qui permet de faire des trucs de ouf, style récupérer la météo un peu partout dans le monde, des images de webcam, ou plein d'autres informations. Tout ça, c'est bien, mais ça passe obligatoirement par l'ordinateur et son écran parfois surchargé.

L'idée serait de créer des périphériques d'affichage qui communiquent avec l'ordinateur en récupérant des informations venant d'internet. L'information pourrait être affichée sous forme d'affichage digitale, ou de diode de couleur, ou même d'image numérique, je ne sais pas trop.

Exemple : Le matin, je me réveille, je me tourne vers un périphérique, et hop, je sais directement le temps qu'il va faire chez moi et chez ma môman  :love: 

L'étape 1, c'était, je lance mon navigateur, je vais sur www.meteo.fr puis je clique sur..., puis je tape le nom de la ville...
L'étape 2, c'est un truc, genre konfabulator ou dashboard. Il suffit juste d'aller sur le bon programme, mais c'est quand même une interaction à faire.
L'étape 3, ce serait : je n'ai rien à faire, juste regarder mon périphérique d'affichage.

Bon, mais je m'éloigne un peu de l'imac G5 là, peut-être.   
Désolé  :rose:


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

Il n'y a pas qu'apple à l'apple expo et ça m'étonnerait qu'il laisse trainer un carton d'imac en plein milieu du jeu de quille! 

 Et puis, comme on le fait remarquer sur le forum d'AI ça ressemble au studio display : 






  Mais bon,Olidev... j'aime bien comme tu sais alimenter ce forum, hop coup de boule!


----------



## olidev (28 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas qu'apple à l'apple expo et ça m'étonnerait qu'il laisse trainer un carton d'imac en plein milieu du jeu de quille!
> 
> Et puis, comme on le fait remarquer sur le forum d'AI ça ressemble au studio display :
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être juste un vieille boite de studio display dans laquelle ils ont rangé quelques câbles  ... ont frole l'hystérie pour le moment 

Quoique ...


----------



## minime (28 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> ont frole l'hystérie pour le moment



D'ailleurs zdnet y consacre un article. Souriez, on nous regarde.


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (28 Août 2004)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour de délirer un peu
> 
> J'aimerais qu'Apple nous invente un truc différent d'un ordinateur classique, quelque chose qui soit révolutionnaire dans son interface.
> 
> ...



oui, il y a une lampe qui change de couleur déjà, et apple a déposé un brevet à ce sujet. C'est sur que c'est l'avenir de l'informatique de sortir des ordinateurs, c'est le hub domotique qui se cache derrière aussi. Chez Citroen, ils ont un truc qui s'appelle le multiplexage et qui fait en gros en sorte que les diverses commandes électroniques de la voiture communiquent entre elles comme le repli des rétros après la coupure du moteur. Dans une maison, il y a de plus en plus d'appareils électroniques qui pourraient un jour interagir comme les lampes, alarmes, portiers, électroménager, hifi, tv etc. la tv qui est en veille pendant 20h/jour (statistiques) pourrait servir à autre chose, l'alarme aussi (feignante).


----------



## duracel (28 Août 2004)

Parmi ces propositiion, une est fausse:

- le nouvel Imac sera un vélo.

- le nouvel Imac changera de couleur.


----------



## mikoo (28 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Parmi ces propositiion, une est fausse:
> 
> - le nouvel Imac sera un vélo.
> 
> - le nouvel Imac changera de couleur.



J'ai trouvé!! la proposition fausse est la deuxième   !!... euh, c'est pas ça?  :rose: Par ce que l'idée d'un vélo est pas mal du tout pour conquérir le grand public, et (enfin) avoir un espace Apple chez Decathlon ou Go Sport!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Il me plaît bien celui là philou


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, voici une petite étude de ce fake. Et voilà un nouveau design possible et assez intéressant :


 En cherchant sur The apple collection j'ai trouvé un proto qui lui ressemble 

 ça date.... Apple sera plus innovant que ça!


----------



## mc_quafton (28 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant sur The apple collection j'ai trouvé un proto qui lui ressemble
> 
> ça date.... Apple sera plus innovant que ça!



Avec un écran un peu plus gros se serait génial non???  

Je trouve qu'il a un air de famille avec le Spartacus, qui est d'ailleur selon moi, la plus belle machine que Apple est construite. :love:


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

La révelation : Pour les 20ans du mac, il faut une machine d'exception!!






 c'est le retour aux source pour apple 

 (fournit avec un kit de vernisage, peut egalement servir de machine à ecrire ou de planche à pain, s'accorde parfaitement avec votre bureau)


----------



## Tiramisu (28 Août 2004)

Avez-vous remarqué le pouce (ou une partie de la main) qui tient l'écran sur la deuxième photo ? 






Si l'on tient compte de la taille de la main, The Thing, ne peut pas être un écran 17" ou plus... mais plutôt quelque chose de beaucoup plus petit... A quoi pensez-vous ? 
Un pda ? une mini tablet mac ? who knows...

Mon avis est que :
- soit il s'agit d'autre chose que le nouvel imac
- soit Apple brouille les pistes pour surprendre tout le monde... et le nouvel imac aura une allure d'autant plus impressionnante !!!   

wait and see...


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Août 2004)

Tiramisu a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous remarqué le pouce (ou une partie de la main) qui tient l'écran sur la deuxième photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vu la taille du pouce (heu il est où le pouce?), je pense qu'il s'agit des nouveaux timbres LCD de La Poste. Grace aux pubs, on pourra espérer économiser pas mal de fric sur les cartes postales.


----------



## Darkfire (28 Août 2004)

A mon avis ce n'est qu'un morceau de pouce que l'on voit car moi,
 je dirait que c'est un iMac G5 20" environs.
Mais ce que je trouve le plus étonnant c'est la forme du sagex ou de la mousse qui 
protège l'iMac qui est presque plat sur la photo !
Mais bon, la forme bizzare vient peut être du fait qu'il y a un clavier une souris etc?
je trouve ça quand même bizzare !!!! :hein:


----------



## olidev (28 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Vu la taille du pouce (heu il est où le pouce?), je pense qu'il s'agit des nouveaux timbres LCD de La Poste. Grace aux pubs, on pourra espérer économiser pas mal de fric sur les cartes postales.



Il est la le pouce, et vu la taille de la main ce n'est pas si petit que ça !

Edité par MiniMe : photo grand format


----------



## Piewhy (28 Août 2004)

Olidev, tu as été plus rapide que moi j'efface mon post 

   Mais tout depend de la taille du pouce de l'espion!!!!! 

   Gros pouce : 






   Mini pouce :






   Bon ok je m'écarte un peu du sujet mais bon....


----------



## olidev (28 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Olidev, tu as été plus rapide que moi j'efface mon post


hé hé hé


----------



## julien2r (28 Août 2004)




----------



## trevise (28 Août 2004)

Dommage, Julien2r, c'est la quarante-douzième fois qu'on la voit cette photo !


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Août 2004)

Je pense que le smilblick est un Télécran en fer provenant de Tchernobyl.


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Août 2004)

L'auteur de cette série de photos en ascenseur aurait avoué sur AppleInsider que c'était un Fake réalisé à partir d'un viel écran plat retouché (Lacie).

Ouf, je me disait aussi que ce grossier parallépipède rectangle sans classe était indigne de "l'Apple Touch". Juste bon à faire fuir les clients comme des lapins... Ne craquez pas, plus que 2 jours! :love:


----------



## iTof (29 Août 2004)

oh p...., 2 jours


----------



## olidev (29 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> L'auteur de cette série de photos en ascenseur aurait avoué sur AppleInsider que c'était un Fake réalisé à partir d'un viel écran plat retouché (Lacie).
> 
> Ouf, je me disait aussi que ce grossier parallépipède rectangle sans classe était indigne de "l'Apple Touch". Juste bon à faire fuir les clients comme des lapins... Ne craquez pas, plus que 2 jours! :love:



Ouf :love:   

Quelques news sur ThinkSecret, enfin rien de transcendant, nick confirme que le haut de gamme sera équipé du G5 1.8 Ghz


----------



## Darkfire (29 Août 2004)

L'Apple Expo se déroulera mardi à quelle heure ?


----------



## naas (29 Août 2004)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> L'Apple Expo se déroulera mardi à quelle heure ?


http://www.apple-expo.com/fr/


----------



## molgow (29 Août 2004)

Tiger-Pro a dit:
			
		

> L'Apple Expo se déroulera mardi à quelle heure ?



_Le Keynote Apple Expo 2004 se tiendra au Palais des Congrès de Paris, le 31 août à 10h00_


----------



## miaou (29 Août 2004)

on pourra la suivre en direct sur Macgene ?


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Qui sait, on aura peut etre droit a une avant premiere sur la couverture de news week comme pour l'ipod...


----------



## pim (29 Août 2004)

Le nouvel iMac monobloc :






Mais bon je me demande si c'est pas un *fake*, la photo est trop petite pour vérifier la présence de la pomme !     

Dites, sérieusement, comment on va faire pour tenir jusqu'à mardi ??? Le Stress !!!


----------



## Machistador (29 Août 2004)

bon ben comme indiqué avant je ne suis pas mecontent que ce soit un fake, juste pour avoir la surprise mardi matin 

Je v donc arreter de suivre ce post jusqu'à mardi pour avoir la suprise.

A mardi pour les reactions 

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (29 Août 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel iMac monobloc :


 Remarquez la pomme en relief sur le côté, la poignée très bo-bo et la magnifique antenne wi-fi à l'arrière. J'en veux un !!


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Macplus :

 "*il y a ceux qui l&#8217;ont vue et qui n&#8217;en pipent mot, en gardant le sourire énigmatique de ceux qui savent, ceux qui l&#8217;ont juste entr&#8217;aperçue et qui s&#8217;en posent encore beaucoup plus de questions qu&#8217;auparavant, et puis tous ceux qui y sont encore étrangers ...et qui du coup font mine de n&#8217;en rien ignorer...*

 ....
 ....

 Mais pour l&#8217;instant, la question qui prévaut encore chez ceux qui tournent autour de la mystérieuse machine, c&#8217;est : *"Tu crois qu&#8217;on peut anodiser suffisamment du métal pour qu&#8217;il paraisse blanc ?"...
  A moins qu&#8217;il ne s&#8217;agisse de magnésium ?"*

 hehe plus que deux fois dormir


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Août 2004)

L'horreur absolue!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
J'ai un rendez-vous imprévu le 31 à 10H gare de Lyon à Paris en plein pendant la keynote...
Y a t'il un webcafé dans la gare ou juste à côté?


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Allez juste pour relancer la discution...






  Vu sur ipodfrance, cet photo aurait été prise avec un telephone portable... 

  D'apres un lecteur, ce serait l'iMac G5! 

  La base serait équipée d'enceintes puissantes

 Mais bon, d'apres ce que j'ai lu : c'est l'ami d'un ami d'un ami qui a pris la photo et qui a demandé a l'ami de l'ami qui avait fait un "Apple training staff" si c'était l'imac g5 pris en photo par l'ami de l'ami, ce dernier aurait confirmé qu'il sagit bien de l'imac G5 et qu'il serait dispo pour l'appel expo de paris...

  Moi je dis, un mec qui a autant d'ami.... il peut pas se tromper.... 

 Bon j'exagere un peu mais voici ce qu'il raconte : 

 "I showed this pic to a friend of mine who went to Apple trainings for staff at the Expo. He confirmed this is the iMac G5. He added that the base has built-in speakers which produce a great sound. He also said he was told those iMac G5 will be available at the Expo."


----------



## Zash_FX (29 Août 2004)

bidon bidon bidon

http://www.ipodfrance.com/ipodfrance/photos/thumbnails.php?album=4


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Bien vu 

 C'est une TV toshiba





  Je faisais juste que monter encore d'un cran la pression


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Août 2004)

Selon des sources sûres qui restent à vérifier mais qui devraient relancer le débat, le nouvel iMac serait révolutionnaire. Il ferait TV et radio réveil en plus, avec un design à couper le souffle comme annoncé par thinksecret.
L'aspect métal blanc magnésium tant attendu pourra être agencé selon son goût, par exemple en collant du bois dessus!!! 

J'ai comme un doute sur la photo mais je pense que c'est sûrement la bonne. :mouais:  :love:   

(vivement mardi!)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu
> 
> C'est une TV toshiba
> 
> ...


Sublime quand même


----------



## chupastar (29 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas si j'arrive en retard ou pas mais je suis tombé sur ectte photo sur ipodfrance, ce sont des photos de la preparation de l'Apple expo de Paris.
( http://www.ipodfrance.com/ipodfrance/photos/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=17 ) 






On voit bien un carton Apple avec un ordinateur jamais vu encore non? Le nouvel iMac G5?


----------



## trevise (29 Août 2004)

Non, on l'a déjà eu celui là, c'est un vieux display à priori.

 Deux jours...
 Commence à craquer moi...


----------



## chupastar (29 Août 2004)

Désolé...


----------



## Moof (29 Août 2004)

NOn, ce n'est pas le nouvel iMac. Faut lire les threads en entier, hein, la réponse à ta question a déjà été donnée il y a quelques posts : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=840737&postcount=413


----------



## chupastar (29 Août 2004)

Desolé (bis) ....


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Allez, juste pour le plaisir je vous renvois le projet que je préfere...


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2004)

c'est dingue d'avoir si peu d'info à 2 jours de sa présentation... en tous cas mon préféré, s'il doit être monobloc, c'est le dernier!!!


----------



## Piewhy (29 Août 2004)

Bha! demain on devrait avoir quelques teasing de la part des medias spécialisés non??

on a deja eu ça pour ipod...


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2004)

comment vont ils faire pour nous etonner??? et comment font ils pour qu'on ne sache rien??? :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue d'avoir si peu d'info à 2 jours de sa présentation... en tous cas mon préféré, s'il doit être monobloc, c'est le dernier!!!




moi aussi,il est vraiment superbe!
mais un peu irréaliste,car trop mince !


----------



## donatello (30 Août 2004)

'tain mais c'est quand même incroyab' !!! Demain y a la keynote la plus importante de toute la galaxie et y a pas UN SEUL grand reporter de chez MacG qu'est foutu de nous filer la moindre espèce d'info interessante !!!


Ah ça, pour faire des 'tits dessins ridicules et les afficher en haut à gauche de leur site, ils sont forts, mais dès qu'il s'agit de fracturer la chambre d'hotel de Phil Schiller au Ritz pour y pirater son powerbook y a p'us personne !!! c'est pas des journalistes, c'est des puericulteurs !!!

RAAAAAAAHHHH LAISSEZ-MOI !!!!!!! NOOOOOON PAS LA CAMISOLE JE... 

JE DOIS ETRE A L'APPLE EXPO DEMAIIIIN LAISSEZ-MOI SORTIIIIIIR !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2004)

comment on va tenir jusqu'à demain. Il y a même pas un canard à la c... pour sortir l'info trop tôt.
 :mouais:


----------



## philoumac (30 Août 2004)

Le nouvel Imac sera bien équipé d'un G5, il aura un disque dur et un lecteur de disque optique (CD-DVD), un écran LCD de 17 pouces (mini), il ne ressemblera pas à un grille pain et sera fabriqué par APPLE.
La photo de steve Job sera le fond d'écran par défaut de Mac osx pour fêter les 20 ans du Mac. Un bon pour ITMS permettant de récupérer gratuitement le titre "I'm just a Gigolo"(repris par Steve Job) fera également partie du Bundle de l'Apple expo.
Enfin, le "TIMES" ne pourra pas publier l'article prévu en exclusivité sur l'Imac G5 car PHIL SHILLER a volé les éreuves photos en déclarant que pour une fois qu'il avait la vedette, il ne voulait pas qu'on lui pique ses effets d'annonce.  :love:


----------



## mikoo (30 Août 2004)

:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## minime (30 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> comment on va tenir jusqu'à demain.



Un ptit jeu en ligne ?


----------



## iTof (30 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit jeu en ligne ?


pour ceux qui ne peuvent plus attendre... il reste cette solution : la roulette russe...   , sinon, fait comme moi, n'y pensez-pas  (c'est pô facile) ! :mouais:


----------



## fifimac20 (30 Août 2004)

hello, pour ma part, je n'aurai pas les moyens de me payer un imac G5 avant la sortie du G6 128bits, alors j'attends avec impatience un chtit PBG5 révolutionnaire...

et pourquoi ils essaieraient pas de vendre des cartes mère pour imac2 avec un proc. G5 (laisser moi rêver !  )


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

tu peux toujours regarder du coté du marché de l'occasion ou attendre la mise en place de l'operation 1 portable = 1 euro par jours, ou pourquoi pas ton banquier !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Moi aussi je l'attend ce PB G5 !!!! des infos dessus ??? rien de prévu pour l'apple expo ?


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

rien les enfants lisez un peu, ce n'est vraiment pas pour maintenant...


----------



## fifimac20 (30 Août 2004)

je ne l'attends pas avant l'été prochain... ca serait bien qu'il ne tarde pas plus... pour mes nerfs !!!


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Pour les nostalgiques ou simplement pour redecouvrir ce qui est pour moi la plus belle réussite en matiere de design chez apple : (l'ancien) nouvel imac : 

http://www.apple.com/hardware/video/newimac_intro_480.html


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2004)

Voici les images du imac G5 

http://www.mactripouille.com/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1093704773&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Voici les images du imac G5
> 
> http://www.mactripouille.com/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1093704773&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&



trop trendy ce brun  :love:


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

C'est n'importe quoi on voit clairement que c'est la boite d'un iBook

pfff


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Juste un écran qu'on peut accrocher au mur me plairait bien avec sur la couche de 7cm tous les composants
ça pourrait bien donner je trouve.


----------



## Apca (30 Août 2004)

Le voilà le nouvel imac, sauf que ce sera un G5 !  :love: 










Désoler pour la taille de l'image


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Halala faute de rumeur on tombe dans la perversion


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

héhé, un sujet à lire !   :love:


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

C'est nawak : merci photoshop!???


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

mais la suite du thread est très bonne


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Oui surtout le bigfoot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Bein voilà, o a quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent. Bas, haut, milieu de gamme ? Et surtout, quel look laisse présager la boîte ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Bein voilà, o a quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent. Bas, haut, milieu de gamme ? Et surtout, quel look laisse présager la boîte ?



heu... l'etiquette est un montage


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Si c'est ça, alors il a un G5 à 2 Ghz et 512 mo de ram...
 Trop beau pour être vrai :mouais:


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Halallaal a quelques heures du keynote on a rien a se mettre sous la dent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> heu... l'etiquette est un montage



Ahhh ! Ayant déjà lu time toute la journée, j'ai eu la flemme de me remettre à l'anglais et de lire la page... autant pour moi. Mais 512 Mo pour un G5, c'est pas de trop !


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mais 512 Mo pour un G5, c'est pas de trop !


 On pari combien que ça semblera largement suffisant à notre pomme préférée ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> On pari combien que ça semblera largement suffisant à notre pomme préférée ?


D'acc ! je mise 256


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

so do i


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Malheureusement oui, comme chez dell...


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Le vainqueur gagne un Imac en carton (et son airport express du même métal).

 Bon, ce sera 256, mais je maintiens les 512 pour le fun


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (30 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça, alors il a un *G5 à 2 Ghz* et 512 mo de ram...
> Trop beau pour être vrai :mouais:


moi je ne lis que 1Ghz et que c'est juste un peu courbé a cause de l'agrandissement :mouais:


----------



## Apca (30 Août 2004)

Moi je lis 2ghz et 512 ram 

Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Arnaud (30 Août 2004)

J'ai trouvé ça par hasard sur ebay, il y aurait vraissemblablement deux versions distinctes une avec écran réglable en hauteur (20 pouces) et une beaucoup plus compacte la 17 pouces. Voici les photos trouvées sur Ebay. A bientôt.


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Mais puisqu'on vous dit que c'est un fake !


----------



## Bapman (30 Août 2004)

quelqu'un a deja vu des photo de sa ???


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

La pression monte :


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Bapman a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a deja vu des photo de sa ???


 C'est le résultat d'un passionné qui a integré un imac 2 dans une replique de G5...


----------



## Apca (30 Août 2004)

Bapman a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a deja vu des photo de sa ???



Déjà vu, c'est un G5 fabriqué par quelq'un ! Un fait maison !


----------



## olidev (30 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> La pression monte :



M'enfin, la bâche a l'air d'être à peine fixée et il n'y a personne, z'allez pas me dire que personne a été jeter un oeil par dessous ????


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

le pied est super balèze !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Faut pas non plus voir des imacs partout à chaque fois qu'on croise un écran plat...


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Steve a dit : 

 Regarder sous la bache c'est peché!







 houla il montre son gros doigt sans pitié


----------



## Bapman (30 Août 2004)

zut je croyais avoir fait une découverte


----------



## olidev (30 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Steve a dit :
> 
> Regarder sous la bache c'est peché!
> 
> ...



Pardon Steve :rose: accepte ma rédemption. Je vais m'auto-flageller ce soir pour avoir eu cette mauvaise pensée.


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Pardon Steve :rose: accepte ma rédemption. Je vais m'auto-flageller ce soir pour avoir eu cette mauvaise pensée.








 Je m'en gratte la nuque de tes excuses


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

très bon les photos de steve  dommage que je ne puisse te bouler


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Merci naas, merci google! 

 (Reviens Olidev c'était pour rire....  et puis steve il saurait pas te manger tout cru il est vegetarien...)

 On continue nos folles prédictions...

 Mar rumors (dont le serveur qui heberge le forum sature completement )

 Parle d'un iMac a base pyramidale....  strange... ils se basent sur un brevet si j'ai bien compris


----------



## olidev (30 Août 2004)

Voici le dernier schéma suite à un dépot de brevet par Apple ce 24 août :






Voir MacRumors


----------



## iota (30 Août 2004)

Mon avis, c'est laid et je vois pas l'intéret du double bras... 

  @+
  iota


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Voir l'image accompagent le brevet ici.
> 
> Mon avis, c'est laid et je vois pas l'intéret...
> 
> ...


 Tu sais, les schemas pour les brevets c'est tres fort imprecis.... pour pas eveiller la curiosité des concurrents....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Je croyais que c'était la complexité du bras qui entraînait des surcouts ? Je ne crois pas trop à cette option, en tous cas c'est moche. Sauf en alu chromé...


----------



## iota (30 Août 2004)

Plus de précision 
 Je ne vois pas l'intéret de la double articulation (double bras) qui n'apporte pas plus de mobilité et détache trop l'écran de la base (ce que je ne trouve pas élégant).

 @+
 iota


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

3 jours avant le cube !  :love:


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Heure H-12

  Et lorsque je me reveillerai la magie aura opéré






  Alleluia!!!!!! 








> Courage l'iMac est bientot la


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours avant le cube !  :love:


ahhhh mon rêve  :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh mon rêve  :love:



ben oui, mais maintenant c'est "has been"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours avant le cube !  :love:



C'est peu probable, sinon apple aurait maintenu un display à 17 pouces...

Pourquoi la thèse du monobloc-derrière l'écran recule-t-elle en ces heures d'attente frénétique ?


----------



## Piewhy (30 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est peu probable, sinon apple aurait maintenu un display à 17 pouces...
> 
> Pourquoi la thèse du monobloc-derrière l'écran recule-t-elle en ces heures d'attente frénétique ?


 ça date du 15 juillet 2000.... C'est pas pour demain 

 Sur ipodfrance, on peut lire quelques truc marrant 

 les employés de la pomme parle "de la bete"

 de plus ils ont dit "he will be on stage"

 He, ipapy?? or the beast?? 

 wait and see


----------



## iota (30 Août 2004)

C'est un proto de XServe, mais bon... ca ressemble plus à toutes les rumeurs concernant l'iMac G5





 @+
 iota


----------



## naas (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais maintenant c'est "has been"


j'ai des reves d'has been   bah pas grave j'assume  :love:

ça c'est pour le lecteur de cd/dvd







et pour le pied pivotant


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est un proto de XServe, mais bon... ca ressemble plus à toutes les rumeurs concernant l'iMac G5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Trop fort ! Il tient sur le tiroir du lecteur CD ! 

 J'en peux plus, j'en peux plus...


----------



## iota (30 Août 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort ! Il tient sur le tiroir du lecteur CD !
> 
> J'en peux plus, j'en peux plus...


 Exactement, en fait tu le pose sur la tranche, et c'est pas le tiroir du lecteur CD qui sort mais l'écran qui monte (au départ apple voulait faire ça avec les powermac G5, c'est à dire la tour qui recule et pas le tiroir du lecteur qui sort ).

  @+
  iota


----------



## Arnaud (30 Août 2004)

Rebonsoir, êtes vous déjà aller faire un tour sur le site http://www.newimac.com/ qui pourrait laisser penser à deux versions de l'imac différentes d'où peut-être l'explication de deux ascenseurs pour exposer les produits lors de la keynote de demain. Qu'en pensez vous. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Arnaud a dit:
			
		

> Rebonsoir, êtes vous déjà aller faire un tour sur le site http://www.newimac.com/ qui pourrait laisser penser à deux versions de l'imac différentes d'où peut-être l'explication de deux ascenseurs pour exposer les produits lors de la keynote de demain. Qu'en pensez vous. Bonne nuit.



Hébé si maintenant on crée des sites pour faire des compils de fake...


----------



## Apca (30 Août 2004)

C'est quands que l'on risquerai de voir le new imac ? A partir de minuit risque-til d'arriver quelque chose ou faut-il attendre demain mi-journée ?


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Savent plus quoi inventer... et dire que dans 11 heures on a la réponse !


----------



## trevise (30 Août 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est quands que l'on risquerai de voir le new imac ? A partir de minuit risque-til d'arriver quelque chose ou faut-il attendre demain mi-journée ?


 Demain vers 11 h, c'est presque sur.

 Pour cette nuit, vu que rien n'a filtré jusqu'à aujourd'hui, ça parait compliqué... A moins qu'un grand magazine US sorte pendant la nuit (avec le décalage) avec à la une une photo "volée" de l'Imac (vieille méthode brevetée La Pomme)


----------



## henrif (30 Août 2004)

:bebe: Joyeux anniversaire le Mac !


----------



## arnaud.ll (31 Août 2004)

j'espère que le design va tout casser ma copine est prete à switcher et son vieux gateway va finir par trouver la place qu'il mérite et surtout et enfin la porte de sortie...


demain au réveil on saura... Allez encore un peu de patience...


----------



## Surfer Libre (31 Août 2004)

Selon macrumors, suite à un brevet, il serait possible que le iMac G5 ait une base pyramidale avec des effets de lumière...   

Ils ont l'air moyennement sûr de leur coup.  

C'est Cléopatre qui va être contente...


----------



## trevise (31 Août 2004)

Allez hop, fini les rumeurs, je fonce à la Porte Maillot.

 A+ (avec un Imac !!)


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

Argh toujours rien!


----------



## fwedo (31 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Selon macrumors, suite à un brevet, il serait possible que le iMac G5 ait une base pyramidale avec des effets de lumière...
> 
> Ils ont l'air moyennement sûr de leur coup.
> 
> C'est Cléopatre qui va être contente...


ralala, faudrait pas que ca ressemble aux chaine sanyo des annees 90....plein de couleur, mode démo et compagnie..........
sobre is beautiful !!!


----------



## olidev (31 Août 2004)

Après une nuit blanche, RIEN ... le calme plat !!! Dire que j'avais un badge "K" et que je ne peux me rendre à Paris aujourd'hui ... enfin ce sera pour samedi


----------



## clampin (31 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Après une nuit blanche, RIEN ... le calme plat !!! Dire que j'avais un badge "K" et que je ne peux me rendre à Paris aujourd'hui ... enfin ce sera pour samedi



Moi aussi j'avais un badge "K", mais j'irais peut être samedi


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

Salut Olidev,

Il fait beaucoup trop clame ici

Le seul truc marrant que j'ai lu sur un forum c'est que le phil va annoncer l'imac, que celui la sera situé derriere un ecran pour avoir des ombres chinoise et la BOUM! un utilisateur mystere commence a l'utiliser en s'écriant BOUM, AMAZZZIIIIING, GREAAAAAT, MARVELOUS et oui c'est iPapy et la foule en delire scande son nom! STEVE STEVE STEVE, le riedeau tombe et ipapy prend le relai pour les autres annonce!!! 

C'est guedin


----------



## olidev (31 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Salut Olidev,
> 
> Il fait beaucoup trop clame ici
> 
> ...


 Non tu rigoles, j'ai pas pris congé car c'était pas iPapy qui présentait la Keynote ...  si c'est ça ... je vais râler


----------



## olidev (31 Août 2004)

Encore un fake  ...


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Non tu rigoles, j'ai pas pris congé car c'était pas iPapy qui présentait la Keynote ... si c'est ça ... je vais râler


 C'est une rumeur un peu folle lue sur apple insider, c'est d'ailleur la que tu as trouvé ce fake

 (Genre : OUps pardon j'ai fait tombé le rideau noir!)


----------



## Alias (31 Août 2004)

Selon Macbidouille, Apple aurait demandé la mise en place de DEUX ascenseurs dans la scène du Palais des Congrès.
Comme notre Steve a l'habitude de faire " apparaître" les nouveaux produits de cette façon, on peut imaginer DEUX nouveaux produits ... 

Allez, courage, encore un peu plus d'une heure !!!


----------



## Alias (31 Août 2004)

H moins 1 heure ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Une pensée pour tous les macgénautes qui ont installé leur tente dans la salle de la keynote et voient l'heure fatidique arriver...


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (31 Août 2004)

Alias a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurait demandé la mise en place de DEUX ascenseurs dans la scène du Palais des Congrès.



Oui mais il y en a un plus gros que l'autre !

- 1 pour l'imac,
- 1 pour l'ipod 60Go, le powerbook G5, le nouvel eMac, Tiger Preview, le PowerMac G5 bi-3Ghz, le Amazing iTablet, le iPhone, AppleWorks 7, etc.


----------



## Alias (31 Août 2004)

Exact mais ne pas oublier le iPod Video écran 10" couleur, et le nouvel iBook dont l'écran peut se séparer de la machine et qui intègre un pied.


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

Vieux Mac-User a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il y en a un plus gros que l'autre !
> 
> - 1 pour l'imac,
> - 1 pour l'ipod 60Go, le powerbook G5, le nouvel eMac, Tiger Preview, le PowerMac G5 bi-3Ghz, le Amazing iTablet, le iPhone, AppleWorks 7, etc.


 Mais non!!

 le grand c'est pour iPapy et son iBed


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Plus que 30 min ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Selon macrumors, suite à un brevet, il serait possible que le iMac G5 ait une base pyramidale avec des effets de lumière...
> 
> Ils ont l'air moyennement sûr de leur coup.
> 
> C'est Cléopatre qui va être contente...



Ca serait une catastrophe  

Ralala c'est looong :sleep:


----------



## olidev (31 Août 2004)

RDV ici :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=73265


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> RDV ici :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=73265



Hé oui, snif, une page rumeurs se tourne... Mais sur quoi allons nous phantasmer maintenant ? Les futurs powerbooks ?


----------



## iTof (31 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non!!
> 
> le grand c'est pour iPapy et son iBed


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Août 2004)

Dr Fatalis, gwand voyant mawabout venu du sud de l'euwope
résout tous vos pwoblèmes
si ton mac est pawti je le fais weveniw
si ton disque est two mou je le le fait duwcir
je te dis l'aveniw, le passé et le pwesent
Tawif modique
seulement 1399 euwos pour chance au jeu Warcraft and co
ou 1629 euwos si tu veut meillew pewfowmance
je te fais voir la vie en gwand pour seulement 2058 euwos

Reçois tous les jouws
au 1984, rue de Cupewtino
demander Maitwe Maka


 :rateau:


----------



## Surfer Libre (31 Août 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Selon macrumors, suite à un brevet, il serait possible que le iMac G5 ait une base pyramidale avec des effets de lumière...
> 
> Ils ont l'air moyennement sûr de leur coup.
> 
> C'est Cléopatre qui va être contente...



Ils ont du manger trop de petites pastilles colorées chez macrumors.

:love:  :rateau:  :rose:    

Faudrait qu'il se mette à faire des prédictions pour Dell, ça leur reposera les neurones!


----------



## minime (31 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui, snif, une page rumeurs se tourne... Mais sur quoi allons nous phantasmer maintenant ? Les futurs powerbooks ?



Par exemple, et l'évolution du PPC970, etc.


----------

